# ICB2.0 - Jetzt machen wir die Trailbike-Geometrie komplett



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Jetzt gilt's: Heute entscheidet sich die finale Geometrie des neuen Trailbikes von Alutech. Nachdem wir bereits in der ersten Umfrage den Grundstein für den Charakter gelegt haben, gilt es heute, den Hauptrahmen des 130 mm Bikes auszulegen. Unsere erste Geometrie-Umfrage hatte gezeigt, dass viele von uns ihren Rahmen nicht als ideal empfinden: Zu lang, zu kurz, zu hoch, zu niedrig - wir versuchen, das zu ändern.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Jetzt machen wir die Trailbike-Geometrie komplett *" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Finde die Geometrie-Erstellung diesmal viel besser als beim icb 1. Lob an euch, ihr habt dazu gelernt.

Bei meiner recht durchschnittlichen Größe, und den kurzen Kettenstreben und tiefen Tretlager, das wir schon haben, klarer Fall:
M Race

M normal ist mir da ein bischen zu kurz, wackelig und zu wenig aggressiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab da grad ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gerne für "L Race" stimmen, weil ich XL für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck für zu lang halte. Ich orientiere mich da an nem 456 Evo, und das im Vergleich zum ICB 1.0 
Nur komm ich mit 46cm Sitzrohrlänge sehr hart ans Limit, wenn ich keine 360€ für ne 200er Movelock ausgebe.

Also wofür soll ich stimmen? Das XL das mir nicht 100%ig gefällt, oder das L-Race das mir zwar gut passen dürfte, ich aber womöglich aus technischen Gründen nicht fahren könnte.

@Stefan.Stark
Müssen die, verglichen zu früher, deutlich längeren Stützen auch konstruktiv berücksichtigt werden, oder habt ihr da so viel Sicherheit drin dass die höheren Momente abgefangen werden können?


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

irgendwie fehlt hier die Option "S Race mit XS Stack und XS Sitzrohr"


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gerne für "L Race" stimmen, weil ich XL für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck für zu lang halte. Ich orientiere mich da an nem 456 Evo, und das im Vergleich zum ICB 1.0
> Nur komm ich mit 46cm Sitzrohrlänge sehr hart ans Limit, wenn ich keine 360€ für ne 200er Movelock ausgebe.
> 
> Also wofür soll ich stimmen? Das XL das mir nicht 100%ig gefällt, oder das L-Race das mir zwar gut passen dürfte, ich aber womöglich aus technischen Gründen nicht fahren könnte.
> ...



Jepp, beim Daten Durchlesen mußt ich gleich an dich denken. Das du wohl zwischen L Race und XL deine Entscheidungsprobleme bekommst.
Bei mir paßt L Race, zumindest aufs erste Durchlesen, wie die Faust aufs Auge.

G.


----------



## Don.Coyote (10. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie kommst mir vor als wäre der Radstand im Verhältnis zum Reach doch etwas kurz.
Ist bei kurzen Kettenstreben nicht gerade der etwas längere Radstand für die Laufruhe wichtig? Irgendwie dachte ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass jemand aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben die fehlende Laufruhe kritisierte. Die Antwort war, dass dies bei dem Projekt nicht das Problem darstellt, da es einen relativen langen Radstand geben würde.


----------



## fuelex (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt hier die Option "S Race mit XS Stack und XS Sitzrohr"


wuerde bei 1.70 m fuer S Race stimmen wollen; finde den Stack aber auch zu gross


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

fuelex schrieb:


> wuerde bei 1.70 m fuer S Race stimmen wollen; finde den Stack aber auch zu gross



auch 1,70

ich hab mal vorsichtshalber für XS Race gestimmt, weil ich mit kürzerem Reach tendentiell besser leben kann als mit zu hohem Stack, und im Textfeld was dazugeschrieben (keine Ahnung ob das wer liest und auswertet)


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

M race das wird sooo gut!


----------



## MeierSchaschlik (10. Juli 2014)

Mein Problem '(zu) kurzes Sitzrohr, langer Auszug der Sattelstütze = Sitzen auf der HR Nabe' wird leider nicht gelöst.

Liege mit meinen 1,90, bei knapp 95cm SL, im Reach zwischen L race und XL, jedoch ist mir selbst die 490mm Sitzrohrlänge des XL fast zu kurz.
Bei einem Enduro mag das Pedalieren im Sitzen wurscht sein - aber wieso wird das Trailbike noch niedriger geschnitten als das ICB 1.0?
Ist die Bergauf-Qualität hier noch überflüssiger? (Denkfehler meinerseits?)

Wie wäre es, die Sitzrohrlänge für die grossen Größen um zwei Zentimeter zu erhöhen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2014)

Und das würde dann exakt was am Winkel ändern? Beachte, der Winkel bei den größeren Größen ist schon steiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (10. Juli 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Ist die Bergauf-Qualität hier noch überflüssiger? (Denkfehler meinerseits?)


Das geht mir auch die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf. Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass das Vorderrad sehr schnell steigt. Habe bei 185/91SL für L Race gestimmt...

edit: +30mm Vorbau


----------



## wanderer1219 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mit abstimmen. Gehöre aber leider nicht zur monetären Elite  und fahre deshalb seit 4 Jahren das gleiche Rad. (1,90 m Pitch 09 in L). Seit ihr alle schon so viele Räder gefahren, dass ihr Geometrien aus dem Ärmel schütteln könnt oder schätzt ihr da auch? bzw. überlegt euch von dem was ihr kennt "hier bissl mehr, da bissl weniger wäre nett"

Ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen geschätzt und kam mit 190 auf L Race und 50 mm Vorbau.

(Abstimmung geheim finde ich gut, fände es aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man seine Abstimmung dazu schreibt um unbedarfteren unter die Arme zu greifen und sie vielleicht dazu zu animieren sich mal ein bisschen damit auseinander zu setzten. Ist ja schon so ein bisschen elitär hier.)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Die Sitzrohrlänge hast doch nix damit zu kriegen wie weit du hinten sitzt, das bestimmt der Sitzwinkel, und der ist schön steil, weiß beim ICB 1, da Sitz ich kein bißchen über Nabe.
Bei 49cm Sitzrohr hast du mit 430er Stütze noch locker 2-3cm Luft bis Limit, zumindest bei RS. LRace dürfte mit 95cm Schrittlänge tatsächlich knapp zu kurz sein.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mit 172cm und 83er SL wohl S nehmen.

Kommt in die Richtung die mein Propain Headline in der Größe hat womit ich sehr gut zurecht komme.


----------



## tobsinger (10. Juli 2014)

bei 177 würde ich M normalo nehmen mit 30er Vorbau.
Bei einem Trailbike wäre mir die 'Race' Version zu lang. War nicht mal 'verspielt' im Lastenheft?

Wenn ich was langes zum Ballern will, würde ich eh die Fanes nehmen (äh, ich hab sie schon).


----------



## Da Burli (10. Juli 2014)

Da ich alle Räder, die ich besher gefahen bin immer vorher probegefahren bin, tue ich mir grad ein bischen schwer mit den reinen Daten...
Hab grad mal mit meinem Chameleon in L verglichen, demnach sollte ein M Race eigentlich perfekt sein...bissal mehr reach hatte ich mir eh immer gewünscht! und wenns dann nen 70/80mm Vorbau wird, sollte es gut gehen

Wie groß sind denn die leute, die für M Race gevotet haben? Bin 180, 85cm Schrittlänge und nem Ape Index von 1.055

Gruß Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeierSchaschlik (10. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und das würde dann exakt was am Winkel ändern? Beachte, der Winkel bei den größeren Größen ist schon steiler!





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Sitzrohrlänge hast doch nix damit zu kriegen wie weit du hinten sitzt, das bestimmt der Sitzwinkel, und der ist schön steil, weiß beim ICB 1, da Sitz ich kein bißchen über Nabe.



Ich denke an den realen Sitzwinkel, der bei weitem Stützen-Auszug immer flacher wird. Dies in Kombination mit kurzen Kettenstreben klingt nach einem Schwerpunkt weit hinten.
Mit einem längere Sattelrohr sparte ich Auszug, säße steiler und ausbalancierter.

Davon ab hab ich mir grade mal die Geometrie vom Teibun in XL angeschaut. Die Proportionen lesen sich perfekt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Mit einem längere Sattelrohr sparte ich Auszug, säße steiler und ausbalancierter.



Nun kenne ich dein Gewicht nicht und weiß nicht wie weit sich deine Sattelstütze entsprechend dann durchbiegt. Aber von der Biegung mal abgesehen, nein.


----------



## arghlol (10. Juli 2014)

@MeierSchaschlik 
Wenn es keinen Versatz zwischen Sitzrohr und Tretlager sowie keinen Knick im Sitzrohr gibt, dann gibt es das Problem überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Ich denke an den realen Sitzwinkel, der bei weitem Stützen-Auszug immer flacher wird. Dies in Kombination mit kurzen Kettenstreben klingt nach einem Schwerpunkt weit hinten.
> Mit einem längere Sattelrohr sparte ich Auszug, säße steiler und ausbalancierter.
> 
> Davon ab hab ich mir grade mal die Geometrie vom Teibun in XL angeschaut. Die Proportionen lesen sich perfekt.


Der reale Sitzwinkel wird bei diesem Bike aber kaum vom angegebenen abweichen. Wir brauchen bei 130mm nur wenig Versatz am Tretlager. Auf jeden Fall weniger als beim ICB 1.0 und da sitze ich definitiv nicht über dem HR.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gerne für "L Race" stimmen, weil ich XL für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck für zu lang halte. Ich orientiere mich da an nem 456 Evo, und das im Vergleich zum ICB 1.0
> Nur komm ich mit 46cm Sitzrohrlänge sehr hart ans Limit, wenn ich keine 360€ für ne 200er Movelock ausgebe.
> 
> Also wofür soll ich stimmen? Das XL das mir nicht 100%ig gefällt, oder das L-Race das mir zwar gut passen dürfte, ich aber womöglich aus technischen Gründen nicht fahren könnte.
> ...



Gleiches Problem. Habe zwar schon eine 200er Moveloc. Passt theoretisch auch ins 460er Sitzrohr vom L Race (Einstecktiefe etc - die Stütze ist ja ewig lang). Aber bei 93cm Schrittlänge und 82cm Sattelauszug passt es optisch gar nicht mehr. Schade. Ansonsten wäre L Race perfekt.


----------



## MeierSchaschlik (10. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nun kenne ich dein Gewicht nicht und weiß nicht wie weit sich deine Sattelstütze entsprechend dann durchbiegt. Aber von der Biegung mal abgesehen, nein.



Schaubild oben, Punkt G. Gerade zwischen Tretlager und dem Schnittpunkt mit C. Je weiter die Sattelstütze über diesen Punkt ausgezogen wird, desto flacher wird der effektive Sitzwinkel. Und das wird in meinem Falle ordentlich sein. 

Aber gut, offensichtlich seh ich ein Problem, das sonst niemand hat und kennt.


----------



## Seebl (10. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> bei 177 würde ich M normalo nehmen mit 30er Vorbau.
> Bei einem Trailbike wäre mir die 'Race' Version zu lang. War nicht mal 'verspielt' im Lastenheft?
> 
> Wenn ich was langes zum Ballern will, würde ich eh die Fanes nehmen (äh, ich hab sie schon).


Genau mein Gedanke. Und ich bin noch ein wenig kleiner, habe aber recht lange Beine. Sonst wird mir das definitiv zu "störrisch".


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Schaubild oben, Punkt G. Gerade zwischen Tretlager und dem Schnittpunkt mit C. Je weiter die Sattelstütze über diesen Punkt ausgezogen wird, desto flacher wird der effektive Sitzwinkel. Und das wird in meinem Falle ordentlich sein.
> 
> Aber gut, offensichtlich seh ich ein Problem, das sonst niemand hat und kennt.



Achtung: Das Schaubild zeigt die Teibun. Das Bike hat mehr Federweg, weshalb das Sitzrohr dem Hinterreifen beim Einfedern Platz machen muss, weshalb der reale Sitzwinkel deutlich flacher ausfällt, als der theoretische. Bei uns - wenig Federweg sei dank - wird der theoretische kaum vom realen abweichen, also H = G. Zumindest fast, ich finde nur das "ungefähr" Zeichen auf der Tastatur nicht


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem. Habe zwar schon eine 200er Moveloc. Passt theoretisch auch ins 460er Sitzrohr vom L Race (Einstecktiefe etc - die Stütze ist ja ewig lang). Aber bei 93cm Schrittlänge und 82cm Sattelauszug passt es optisch gar nicht mehr. Schade. Ansonsten wäre L Race perfekt.



Von wie viel Einstecktiefe sprechen wir denn da? 82 - 46 - 3 ergibt den Stützenüberstand? Das wären dann ja 33 cm, richtig? Da würde eine 420 mm Reverb 90 mm drin stecken. Das muss gehen, oder @Stefan.Stark ?


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die leute, die für M Race gevotet haben? Bin 180, 85cm Schrittlänge und nem Ape Index von 1.055



1,82 -> S Race  Die Moveloc ist schon bestellt und kürzeres Sitzrohr geht immer  Ausserdem fahre ich nicht gerne wie der Herr Barel, M Race wäre mir deutlich zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Schaubild oben, Punkt G. Gerade zwischen Tretlager und dem Schnittpunkt mit C. Je weiter die Sattelstütze über diesen Punkt ausgezogen wird, desto flacher wird der effektive Sitzwinkel. Und das wird in meinem Falle ordentlich sein.
> 
> Aber gut, offensichtlich seh ich ein Problem, das sonst niemand hat und kennt.



Habs nun.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Von wie viel Einstecktiefe sprechen wir denn da? 82 - 46 - 3 ergibt den Stützenüberstand? Das wären dann ja 33 cm, richtig? Da würde eine 420 mm Reverb 90 mm drin stecken. Das muss gehen, oder @Stefan.Stark ?



Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. 490er Sitzrohr mit 200er Moveloc (LV 301 Mk8 XL). Eingestellt auf 82cm Sattelauszug. Mindesteinstecktiefe ist kein Problem. Die Moveloc ist ja 551mm lang. Aber das Sitzrohr muss entsprechend tief ausgerieben sein. Beim LV passt es problemlos.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. Juli 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag. Bei Deiner Rechnung fehlt noch irgendwas. 420er Reverb ist im LV mit gleichem Auszug ziemlich genau 13cm eingeschoben (490er Sitzrohr). Sollten also bei L Race dann noch immer ca. 10cm sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Von wie viel Einstecktiefe sprechen wir denn da? 82 - 46 - 3 ergibt den Stützenüberstand? Das wären dann ja 33 cm, richtig? Da würde eine 420 mm Reverb 90 mm drin stecken. Das muss gehen, oder @Stefan.Stark ?


Er sagte das es optisch nicht mehr passt. 
Bei mir (93er SL) hab ich 330mm von Sattelklemme bis Schelle Stützenklemmung. Bei 430mm der Stealth sind 10cm noch im 50cm Rohr, da fehlen dann irgendwie 2cm bei nem 46er Sitzrohr. Wenn man sich an die 80mm Vorgabe von RS hält. Aber weniger wäre vermutlich tendenziell ungesund für den Rahmen.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Ich denke der Stack bei S Race ist nicht zu hoch. Das passt. Man muss auch mal überlegen, dass bei weniger Hub hinten und den geringeren Negativfederweg ( im Vergleich zu bikes mit mehr Federweg) der Stack im Fahrzustand kleiner ist. (Bei den Gabeln unterscheidet sich wegen meist strafferer Abstimmung der Negativfederweg ja deutlich weniger)
Außerdem ist doch auch mal schön ohne riesen Spacerturm zu fahren.


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2014)

193/94er sl ---> L race
lange stütze ala moveloc oder shannon und das passt.

mein 2souls hat 470 sitzrohr und da gings auch mit der supernatural und jetzt mit der shannon

mir wäre der reach nen tick kürzer und der stack nen bissle mehr aber fast noch lieber, sonst wird das sooo lang.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke der Stack bei S Race ist nicht zu hoch. Das passt. Man muss auch mal überlegen, dass bei weniger Hub hinten und den geringeren Negativfederweg ( im Vergleich zu bikes mit mehr Federweg) der Stack im Fahrzustand kleiner ist. (Bei den Gabeln unterscheidet sich wegen meist strafferer Abstimmung der Negativfederweg ja deutlich stärker)
> Außerdem ist doch auch mal schön ohne riesen Spacerturm zu fahren.



Nicht zu hoch -> ja, falls S Race von 1,80m Menschen gefahren werden soll?
Mein Hardtail, das naturgemäß höchstens Reifensag hinten hat, hat 573mm Stack. Das geht noch, es dürfte aber wirklich nicht höher sein für mich (1,70m und definitiv kein Sitzriese). Mit dem XS Stack wäre es für mich grad noch so irgendwie ok, der Stack vom S ist schon *bäh* und der vom S Race schließt sich komplett aus.
Riesen Spaßerturm? Ich glaub, der müsste bei mir aus Antimaterie bestehen, um einen Teil des Steuerrohrs zu neutralisieren 
Ich hab grad einen Moment gebraucht um darauf zu kommen, wo die Unterschiede im Stack her kommen. Schließlich hat mein HT ja auch 100mm Steuerrohr, unten ne externe Lagerschale und eine 160mm Gabel. Liegt wohl an der Tretlagerhöhe. Mein HT hat da +5mm oder so (auf jeden Fall über Nabenachse), das ICB soll ja -20mm bekommen. Das setzt halt auch den Stack hoch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Da anscheinend die meisten um 1,90m L Race haben wollen solltest du auf jeden Fall sicher stellen dass das Sitzrohr die Kräfte erträgt, die von einen Hebel mit ca. 400mm (350mm Stütze) Länge der nur 80mm eingesteckt ist aufgebracht werden. Und da darfst du dann mal von 100-110kg Lebendgewicht ausgehen.


----------



## grungebass (10. Juli 2014)

Bin 1,90m, SL 93cm.
Vom Reach her wäre mir L race zwar lieber als XL.
Wegen meiner SL habe ich aber für XL gestimmt und hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass trotz 30er Vorbau das Vorderrad in technischen und sehr steilen Uphills nicht zu früh steigen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (11. Juli 2014)

183/87 Race L damit kann ich das relativ lange OR mit einem kurzen (40-50 stelle ich mir vor) Vorbau ausgleichen ohne, daß der Rest des Rades zu klein wird.
Was mich wundert, daß die Leute anscheinend kurze Räder (Reach/OR) auch im Bereich Trail/AM mögen.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich in anderen Threads recht gemeckert hab möchte ich auch mal mein Lob aussprechen: Die zur Wahl stehenden Geometrien sind super. Ich denke so könnte das ein richtig gutes Bike werden. Ich habe bei 179 cm Körpergröße für M Race abgestimmt und würde einen 35er Vorbau fahren. Wenn das Sitzrohr noch 5 mm kürzer wäre könnte ich eine 200er Moveloc fahren. Das wäre ein ziemlich perfektes Setup für Mittelgebirgs-Trails mit technischen Stellen. Dann noch ein Winkelsteuersatz rein und man hat ein effizientes, verspieltes Bike zum Trails heizen und Schlüsselstellen knacken.


----------



## Pilatus (11. Juli 2014)

mit 193/96würde mir das L Race Vom Reach her taugen, aber das Sitzrohr ist zu kurz. deshalb hab ich für XL gestimmt.


----------



## Scili (11. Juli 2014)

186 / XX SL (normale Proportionen ca.) M normal.

Fahre das 2010er Torque in M mit 30 mm Thomson Vorbau und 395 mm Reach und 820er Lenker!

Zu kurz? Ja.. 2-3 cm ca. Der Vorbau ist nicht verhandelbar. Fahre nur noch Vorbauten aus einem Stück gefräst.
Zudem spare ich Gewicht gegenüber der Race- Grösse ^^


----------



## Maxey (11. Juli 2014)

Hier liest man ja vermehrt, dass man unbedingt eine Moveloc braucht. 
Nur weil das Sitzrohr endsprechend Tief ist, kann man ja seine Reven oder Kind Shock etc. auch einfach 5cm weiter draußen festziehen.
Ich denke das wird noch für jeden reichen. Ich fahre DH und All Mountain und bis jetzt hab ich bei keiner Disziplin das verlangen gehabt die Stütze komplett zu versenken. Anderst sogar, wenn ich meine Stützen bisschen ausgezogen lasse, habe ich das Gefühlt von mehr Kontrolle.
Ich mag es das Rad noch ein bisschen mit den Oberschenkel zu steuern. Zumindest mehr, wie das mir der Sattel immer in den Kniekehlen hängt.

Das von meiner Seite aus


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Da mir das Zusammenspiel der Geometrien mit den Radständen irgendwie seltsam vorkam, habe ich gestern mal mit bestehenden Bikes verglichen und bin da auf Ungereimtheiten gekommen:
Nehmen wir mal das Kona Process 134 in m. Das ist von der Geometrie her sehr ähnlich unserer M Race -Variante.
- beide 650B
- beide 140mm Gabel
- beide 425mm Kettenstreben
- beide (angeblich) exakt 1141mm Radstand
- fast die gleiche Stack-höhe
Unterschiede:
- das Kona hat einen 5mm kürzeren Reach
- das Kona hat einen 1° steileren Lenkwinkel

Eigentlich kann das nicht sein. Der 1° flacher Lenkwinkel bei uns müsste einen 12mm längeren Radstand gegenüber dem Kona verursachen, der 5mm längere Reach auch nochmal 5mm mehr Radstand bedeuten. Theoretisch müsste das Bike also 17mm länger sein als das Kona. Das hieße ein Radstand von 1158mm. Ich frage mich: Wie kommt das? Eigentlich muss das Bike mit unseren Werten einen längeren Radstand haben. Die Länge Oberkante Steuerrohr bis Achse ist auch etwas länger (Steuerrohr+Steuersatz unten + Axle-to-Crown der Gabel). Das ist in den 12mm die ich gerechnet hatte, allerdings berücksichtigt.
Haben wir vielleicht nur den Gabeloffset unten (41mm) betrachtet und den Offset an der Krone vergessen ?
Irgendwo ist ja ein Fehler. Kann mir jemand diesen erklären?

Denn ganz ehrlich: Hätte das M Race einen Radstand von fast 1160mm, hätte ich es nicht gewählt. Dann wäre meine Wahl auf das normale M gefallen, da mir ein solcher Radstand für ein Trailbike definitiv zu lang wäre.

Ich hätte das bitte noch geklärt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juli 2014)

Jetzt wo ich mir die Abstimmung anschaue kommt mir vor, als wäre der Radstand vom M Race irgendwie recht kurz für die Werte. Oder sagen wir so: Warum ist mein Bike bei gleichem Reach, gleichem hinterbau und 3° flacher um so viel länger (119,5cm)? 4cm Unterschied lasse ich mir einreden, aber übre 5cm Unterschied? hmmm

//edit
zu spät *g*


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da mir das Zusammenspiel der Geometrien mit den Radständen irgendwie seltsam vorkam, habe ich gestern mal mit bestehenden Bikes verglichen und bin da auf Ungereimtheiten gekommen:
> Nehmen wir mal das Kona Process 134 in m. Das ist von der Geometrie her sehr ähnlich unserer M Race -Variante.
> - beide 650B
> - beide 140mm Gabel
> ...


Ui Ui da ist aber jemand Zahlen affin ;-) Bitte bedenke, dass es sich bei unseren Zahlen aktuell noch um berechnete und nicht konstruierte (reelle) Werte handelt. Gabeleinbaulänge, Steuersatztyp, Sitzrohrwinkel... alles Werte die in deiner Betrachtung nicht berücksichtigt werden. Und wie die realen Werte ebei existierenden Bikes ausschauen, da liegt Papierform und Realität weit auseinander. Und dann kommen noch die Fertigungstoleranzen dazu... ein halbes Grad Abweichung in irgendeinem Winkel und schon wirdt Du kein einziges Bikes mit millimeter genauen Radstand finden!


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Auch des normale M scheint mir zu kurz. Kettenstreben und Reach sind genauso lang wie bei meinem ICB 1 in m. Die Gabel+Steuersatz+Steuerohr ist 11mm länger beim ICB 1 und der Lenkwinkel bei mir (ausgemessene) 63,5° und der Radstand 1185mm (gemessen).
Rechne ich jetzt mal die längere Gabel und den flacheren Lenkwinkel weg und auf das Niveau vom ICB 2, dann lande ich für das normale M bei 1143mm Radstand. Sehr seltsam ...
(Übrigens genau wieder 17mm länger)

Auch wenn man unsere Werte in Linkage rein hackt kommen größere Werte als hier angegeben raus.

@nuts: Woher kommen die Radsände? Ich zweifel die ernsthaft an. Sollte wir hier tatsächlich ~17mm anderen Radstand haben, dann glaube ich schon, dass das das Wahlergebnis beeinflusst.
Ich z.B. hätte dann was anderes gewählt.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ui Ui da ist aber jemand Zahlen affin ;-) Bitte bedenke, dass es sich bei unseren Zahlen aktuell noch um berechnete und nicht konstruierte (reelle) Werte handelt. Gabeleinbaulänge, Steuersatztyp, Sitzrohrwinkel... alles Werte die in deiner Betrachtung nicht berücksichtigt werden. Und wie die realen Werte ebei existierenden Bikes ausschauen, da liegt Papierform und Realität weit auseinander. Und dann kommen noch die Fertigungstoleranzen dazu... ein halbes Grad Abweichung in irgendeinem Winkel und schon wirdt Du kein einziges Bikes mit millimeter genauen Radstand finden!



Mir kommt´s nicht auf den Millimeter an. Aber auf 2cm schon.


----------



## nuts (11. Juli 2014)

Die Werte sind errechnet. Der Versatz der Krone ist doch wohl beim Achsversatz dabei. Oder auf Deutsch: die 41 mm kommen nicht nur am Ausfallende zustande, sondern durch Krone und Ausfallende.

Ich checke gerade mal, ob irgendein schnittpunkt falsch liegt. Den anderen Gabel-Offset für 650b hast Du berücksichtigt? (Beim Vergleich zum ICB01?

So habe ich den Radstand berechnet:

=(Gabeleinbaulänge+Steuersatz+Steuerrohr)*COS(Lenkwinkel)+Offset*COS(90-Lenkwinkel)+Reach+Kettenstrebenlänge


In Realität wäre der Radstand wohl noch minimal geringer, da ja die Kettenstrebenlänge bei einigen Herstellern nicht horizontal gemessen wird, sondern real. Da habe ich jetzt aber mal Kleinwinkelnäherung angenommen, außerdem machen das manche Hersteller auch horizontal.


----------



## arghlol (11. Juli 2014)

Mal grob das Ganze mit http://bikegeo.muha.cc/ überprüft (die 12mm für die untere Lagerschale habe ich auf die Gabellänge aufgeschlagen):






Wheelbase und Stack weichen doch deutlich ab. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie genau das Programm ist.


----------



## nuts (11. Juli 2014)

Edit sagt: Copy-Paste-Fail. Hatte 2 Tabellen, und habe am Ende mit der ersten Version weiter gearbeitet. Und da war fälschlicherweise beim Offset cos(67)*offset gestanden anstatt cos(90-67)*offset.

Und das Ergebnis: Fcuk. Fast 20 mm mehr Radstand bei allen Rädern.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Werte sind errechnet. Der Versatz der Krone ist doch wohl beim Achsversatz dabei. Oder auf Deutsch: die 41 mm kommen nicht nur am Ausfallende zustande, sondern durch Krone und Ausfallende.
> 
> Ich checke gerade mal, ob irgendein schnittpunkt falsch liegt. Den anderen Gabel-Offset für 650b hast Du berücksichtigt? (Beim Vergleich zum ICB01?
> 
> ...



Bei meinem ICB ist die Kettenstrebenlänge quasi horizontal, da bei mir das Tretlager +2mm sitzt.

Dass der Fork-Offset sich aus dem Offset der Gabelbrücke und des Achsversatzes zusammensetzt, dachte ich auch immer. Aber das scheint nicht zu stimmen.
Meine Lyrik hat laut RS 40mm Fork-Offset. Messe ich nach, dann hat die Gabel die 40mm Offset aber alleine an der Achse. An der Krone kommt nochmal was dazu. Das lässt sich sehr schwer messen, es dürften aber nochmal ~ 15mm sein.
Das gleiche an meiner Fox 40. Der von Fox angegebene Wert ist nur der Offset am Achsversatz des Castings. An der Brücke oben kommt aber auch noch ein guter Zentimeter dazu.

Ich kenne den Crown-Offset der Pike nicht (könnte mal einer den Offset am Casting und den Offset an der Brücke messen, der eine Pike hat), aber ich denke, hier liegt der Fehler. Es fehlt der Crown-Offset.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Copy-Paste-Fail. Hatte 2 Tabellen, und habe am Ende mit der ersten Version weiter gearbeitet. Und da war fälschlicherweise beim Offset cos(67)*offset gestanden anstatt cos(90-67)*offset.
> 
> Und das Ergebnis: Fcuk. Fast 20 mm mehr Radstand bei allen Rädern.



Dann check das mal bitte noch, was ich im Post drüber geschrieben habe. Ich denke, angegebener Gabeloffset ist nur der an der Achse, der an der Krone fehlt.
Wenn das auch noch dazu kommt, dann sag ich jetzt mal das ganz böse Unwort:
Neuwahl


----------



## Highsider (11. Juli 2014)

Eine Angabe des Offsets am Casting allein macht ja nicht so viel Sinn.
Bei der Lyrik sind es zum Beispiel 40mm Offset von Schaft zur Achse: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf

Für mich gesprochen: Der Radstand ist mir erstmal egal. Alle anderen Werte müssen stimmen und der Radstand ergibt sich dann einfach.

Für die Pike hab ich auf die schnelle das gefunden: http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/27-5-650b/796404d1367789650-rock-shox-pike-650b-specs-dibujo.jpg
Sollte aber kein Problem sein das zu prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2014)

Und ich fand den radstand vorher schon grenzwertig lang.

also ich wäre für reach kürzen und den sitzwinkel minimal flacher, ich glaub ich hab nichtmal beim rennrad 74,... grad


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Highsider schrieb:


> Eine Angabe des Offsets am Casting allein macht ja nicht so viel Sinn.
> Bei der Lyrik sind es 40mm Offset von Schaft zur Achse: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf
> 
> Für mich gesprochen: Der Radstand ist mir erstmal egal. Alle anderen Werte müssen stimmen und der Radstand ergibt sich dann einfach.


Ok, dann vergesst das, was ich mit dem Offset geschrieben habe.


Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass nuts die Tabelle nochmal angepasst hast.
Wenn ich mir das jetzt so anschaue, hätte ich wirklich was anderes gewählt. (M statt M Race) Hatte M Race hauptsächlich genommen, weil mir der Radstand von M vorher zu kurz war. Ich wollte kein solch nervöses Rad. Jetzt ist M aber bei 1148mm und damit mehr als lang genug (bzw. eigentlich schon fast zu lang, könnte mir jetzt auch ein 415mm Reach mit 73-73,5° Sitzwinkel vorstellen). M Race ist mir jetzt echt zu lang. Ein Medium Bike mit Radstand über 1160mm hat für mich nichts mit wendigem Trailbike zu tun. Ich habe jetzt definitiv das falsche gewählt.

Was machen wir jetzt ?

Ich persönlich würde gerne neu abstimmen. Und vielleicht sogar nochmal über die Werte der Tabelle reden ?


----------



## bsg (11. Juli 2014)

Neuwahl ...


----------



## nuts (11. Juli 2014)

Ach ärgerlich.

Ich habe mal notiert, nach wie vielen abgegebenen Stimmen ich jetzt gerade die geänderte Version eingefügt habe. 

Neuwahl können wir uns bis Montag überlegen, denn am Wochenende ist hier eh nichts los. Evtl. ziehen wir aus der ersten Abstimmung erste Schlüsse und machen eine korrigierte Neuwahl am Anfang nächster Woche. 

Momentan sieht es nämlich so aus, als müssten wir uns zumindest bei  XS und XL für nur eine Variante entscheiden, das könnten wir dann da schon einfließen lassen.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...sogar nochmal über die Werte der Tabelle reden ?



+1


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ach ärgerlich.
> 
> Ich habe mal notiert, nach wie vielen abgegebenen Stimmen ich jetzt gerade die geänderte Version eingefügt habe.
> 
> ...



Naja, es sind jetzt 22mm Unterschied am Radstand. Das ist schon bischen was.
Aber, lieber jetzt noch bemerkt und eine Wahl wiederholt, als hinterher der Aufschrei, wenn das Bike den Leuten zu lang wird.

Irgendwie kamen mir die Werte von Anfang an spanisch vor. Gut, dass wir nochmal geschaut haben.


----------



## bsg (11. Juli 2014)

@foreigner: Danke für die Detektivarbeit .


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2014)

Hmm. Wenn die Werte so bleiben ändert sich nichts an meiner Wahl von L Race, denn dann ist mir XL erst recht zu lang. Sollte sich noch was ändern, z.B. Reach kürzer und Sitzrohrlänge leicht flacher wäre XL auch noch drin. So dürfte es vermutlich einem guten Teil der L Race Wähler gehen.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Keine Ursache. Wahl versaut, tolle Leistung. 

Kurz mal die Begründung, weshalb ich gerne meine Wahl ändern würde:
Ich mag normal bikes mit so langem Reach wie die "Race" - Variante nicht. Normal hätte ist mir der Reach der normalen M Variante schon ein Touch zu lang (415-420mm hätte ich aus dem Bauch raus gesagt). Da aber der Radstand der Race-Variante mit 1141mm derart kurz war, dass er für mich persönlich eigentlich im idealen Bereich für das Bike lag (und die normal Variante vom Radstand in Kombination mit 425mm Kettenstreben schon stark Richtung nervös ging) , hatte ich mir gedacht: Na gut, dann nehmen wir halt die längere Race Variante und bauen einen superkurzen 30-40mm Vorbau drauf, statt dem 50-60er den ich sonst bevorzugt hätte.
Nun ist´s aber ganz anders gekommen. Die Race Variante hat einen für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu langen Radstand, dazu dann der lange Reach, der von Haus aus eh nicht meins ist. Zu gut deutsch: Eigentlich das, was ich nicht haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (11. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich müsste man dann die Geometrie nochmal debattieren. Denn wenn man zumindest der Form halber neu abstimmt, würde ja nur der angepasste Radstand zur Abstimmung stehen, oder nicht?
Mit meinem Abstimmungsergebnis könnt ich leben aber darum geht es ja nicht.

Andererseits sehe ich das auch so wie der Highsider. Reach/Stack/Lenk-/Sitzwinkel und Oberrohrlänge müssen stimmen. Der Radstand ergibt sich daraus.
Aufgrund des exzessiven Radstand eine Iteration bedeutet doch, Gabeleinbauhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel stehen fest, also geht das nur über ein kürzeres vorderes Rahmendreieck und einen flacheren Sitzwinkel. Also Reach verringern und Oberrohrlänge ungefähr beibehalten.



Highsider schrieb:


> Für mich gesprochen: Der Radstand ist mir erstmal egal. Alle anderen Werte müssen stimmen und der Radstand ergibt sich dann einfach.


----------



## yggr (11. Juli 2014)

hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Juli 2014)

excel is a bitch


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Man kann auch mit etwas flacherem Sitzwinkel und kürzerem Reach ähnlich lange Oberrohre bekommen. Aber eben bei einem kürzeren Radstand. Auch kann man statt einem 40er Vorbau einen 50-60er nehmen und so den Reach dann und damit den Radstand bei gleicher Sitzposition verkürzen.
Ein Sitzwinkel von 73° wäre auch bergauf nicht zu flach, gerade auch unter dem Aspekt, dass wir quasi keinen Offset haben und auch keine weiche Federung hinten, die stark im Hub drin hängt.
Daher wäre flacherer Sitzwinkel und kürzerer Reach ein gutes Mittel zum verkürzen des Radstandes.

Teilweise bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die anderen Werte passen müssen und sich er Radstand ergibt. Allerdings fährt sich ein Bike mit 1140er Radstand schon anders als eines mit 1163mm (bei gleichen Kettenstreben und LW) und da wir hier klar ein verspieltes und weniges Bike bauen wollen, gibt´s dann doch klar Grenzen.
In Anbetracht der jetzigen Werte fände ich es gut bei den beiden M (M und M Race) bikes den Reach jeweils um 10mm zu verkürzen und bei dem normalen M den Sitzwinkel auf 73,5° zu setzen. Den Rest so lassen wie er ist.
Dann hätten wir ein kompaktes Bike mit mehr "Standard"-Geo mit
415er Reach, 73,5° SW und 1138mm Radstand,
sowie eine gemäßigte Race Geometrie mit
430er Reach, 74° SW und 1153mm Radstand.

So würde ich das dann zur Wahl stellen. Muss aber nicht sein ...


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2014)

Foreigner, dir ist schon klar, dass das mit der Oberrohrlänge Käse ist? Ich hab es dir schon mal erklärt... bei richtiger Einstellung des Sattels ist ausschließlich der Reach ausschlaggebend. Wenn du den Sitzwinkel flacher machst, dann musst du, um keine Effizienz beim Treten zu verschwenden, den Sattel weiter nach vorne schieben. Sonst trittst du von hinten auf die Pedale. Andersherum machst du dir die Knie kaputt..


----------



## nuts (11. Juli 2014)

lassen die Wahl jetzt auf jeden Fall mal zu Ende laufen. Dann gucken wir uns die Gewinner an, und schauen auch, welche Größen evtl. vereinbar wären, um im Endeffekt auf weniger Größen zu kommen. Und dann lassen wir bspw. jeweils den Gewinner einer Kategorie (XS - XL) gegen das "Zwischending" antreten.

Also ungefähr die Reihenfolge:

Umfrage fertig laufen lassen
Umfrageergebnisse anschauen
Zusammenfassende Größen erstellen
Stichwahl mit korrigierten Werten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2014)

Man muss aber auch mal sagen das wir vorher schon die Optionen diskutiert haben. Also Werte wie Reach und Stack standen fest und haben sich auch hier nicht mehr verändert.

Wenn man nun Durchschnittswerte aus den ersten Abstimmungen (Größe des Menschen + gewählte Geometrie) mit denen im Anschluss abgegebenen Stimmen vergleicht und keinen signifikanten Unterschied fest stellt, kann man das Ergebnis so stehen lassen.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal sagen das wir vorher schon die Optionen diskutiert haben. Also Werte wie Reach und Stack standen fest und haben sich auch hier nicht mehr verändert.
> 
> Wenn man nun Durchschnittswerte aus den ersten Abstimmungen (Größe des Menschen + gewählte Geometrie) mit denen im Anschluss abgegebenen Stimmen vergleicht und keinen signifikanten Unterschied fest stellt, kann man das Ergebnis so stehen lassen.



Nee, weil man die gleiche Sitzposition mit langem Reach ganz kurzen Vorbau oder kürzerem Reach, etwas längerem Vorbau erreichen kann. Und da dies so ist, habe ich meine Wahl dann schlichtweg vom Radstand, der mir besser gefällt abhängig gemacht. Mit den neuen Radstand-Werten würde ich aber jetzt die kürzere Variante nehmen, mich also umentscheiden. Ich denke, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem das so ging. Daher kommt schon ein anderes Ergebnis raus, als raus kommen würde, wenn man nochmal neu abstimmen lies.

Vorher, als die  Reach und Stackwerte diskutiert wurden standen die auch in einer Tabelle komplett mit (falschen) Radständen. Es wurde also immer auch im Hinblick auf die gesamte Geo diskutiert.

Was ich jetzt davon halte, die Gewinner am Montag nochmal gegen irgendwelche zwischenwerte antreten zu lassen, weiß ich nicht so recht, da hier eigentlich gute Geos bereits dabei waren. Fände wahrscheinlich besser, wenn man die Sache einfach neu startet und die mit den meisten Stimmen in der jeweiligen Größenklasse sind´s dann. Keine Ahnung, was da jetzt wieder für Zwischengrößen kommen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2014)

Zwischengrößen sind z.B. wenn XS und XS Race gleich viele Stimmen haben wird aus beiden ein Kompromiss gebildet, das sowohl als auch bedient werden können.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Zwischengrößen sind z.B. wenn XS und XS Race gleich viele Stimmen haben wird aus beiden ein Kompromiss gebildet, das sowohl als auch bedient werden können.


Wenn´s so ist finde ich es doof. Weil dann meine Stimme gerade an der falschen Stelle steht und hinterher vielleicht zu einem Ergebnis beiträgt, das ich gar nicht haben wollte.

Eigentlich ist die Sache für mich ganz einfach: Falsche Werte, die zur Wahl standen bedeuten Neuwahl.
Es kann nicht sein, dass auf der Basis eines Ergebnis, dass nicht mit rechten Dingen zu Stande kam, weiter gearbeitet wird.
Fehler gemacht -> Fehler korrigieren.
Kann im Fall einer Wahl nur heißen: Neuwahl.
Alles andere ist Käse. Dabei fällt auch keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## Scili (11. Juli 2014)

Da stimm ich @foreigner zu.

Das gibt nur Gewurschtel und Chaos.

Ich z.B. halte nix von längeren Vorbauten im Gegensatz zu ihm... 30 mm. Mehr gibt's nicht. Und im Moment sehe ich die Mehrzahl der Leute bei u 50mm als andersrum.
Der Radstand ist mir als Beispiel schnuppe.
Überlebenswille und Spritzigkeit kommt bei mir durch den kürzesten und stabilsten Vorbau in Kombination mit gemässigtem Reach.

Wenn hier nun am Reach im Nachhinein geschraubt wird passt meine Wahl zu M normal evtl. auch nicht mehr.

Bitte Neuwahlen!

(Thx @foreigner für das genaue Studium der Werte!)


----------



## draussen (11. Juli 2014)

Das denke ich auch, zumal für die Masse der Abstimmenden ja i.d.R. drei oder sogar vier Größen in Frage kommen. Ich könnte mich, je nach Vorliebe und gewünschter Fahrposition zwischen S und L einordnen, ohne mich auf dem Rad wirklich unwohl zu fühlen. Spritziges Trailbike wäre dann M. 
Letztlich müsste man auch vorher festlegen wieviele Größen man baut, da dass das Wahlverhalten auch beeinflusst. S Race und M zum Beispiel liegen bei den Werten fast gleich.


----------



## Scili (11. Juli 2014)

Absolut! @draussen


----------



## bikerhiker (11. Juli 2014)

ich bin gegen eine Abflachung des Sitzwinkels, wie es @foreigner vorschlägt. Denkt auch an die Uphill-Freunde. Wie gesagt, bei den kurzen Streben steigt sonst das Vorderrad zu schnell. Das wäre extrem nervig.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juli 2014)

Mag sein, dass ich in der Hinsicht komisch bin, aber bei mir steigen Vorderräder eigentlich nie, bei keinem Bike. Muss ja aber nichts heißen.


----------



## Scili (11. Juli 2014)

Hat wohl auch was mit Technik und Körperproportionen zu tun.
Evtl. reissen andere mehr am Lenker wenns n steiles Stück hoch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superturbo (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo ihr. Ein spannendes Projekt das ICB 2! 
Ich frage mich ein bisschen, warum bei S Race das Steuerrohr 120mm lang ist und nicht 105 wie beim normale S. 
Zusammen mit dem angegebenen außenliegenden Steuersatz bei der Race Variante kommt die Front ja dann fast 25mm höher. 
Wegen des längeren Reach würde ich eigentlich gerne S Race wählen aber die hohe Front macht da irgendwie einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

"S Race" und "M" unterscheiden sich ja nur noch durch die Sattelrohrlänge. "XS Race" und "S" sowie "L Race" und "XL" unterscheiden sich immer auch in der Steuerrohrlänge, was auch Sinn macht, finde ich.


----------



## tobsinger (11. Juli 2014)

Warum ist eigentlich die mitwachsende Kettenstrebe weggefallen? bei der ganzen diskussion ist mir das jetzt entfallen. 
fand das mal einen interessanten Ansatz den die meissten Hersteller wohl aus Kostengründen nicht verfolgen. Konsequent wäre es aber.


----------



## duc-mo (11. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Unsere erste Geometrie-Umfrage hatte gezeigt, dass viele von uns ihren Rahmen nicht als ideal empfinden: Zu lang, zu kurz, zu hoch, zu niedrig - wir versuchen, das zu ändern.
> *



Der Ansatz war gut, die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind (für mich) aber leider total daneben und deshalb werde ich auch nicht abstimmen...

Bei M ist mir das Sitzrohr zu kurz (mit meiner 430er Sattelstütze komme ich nicht auf den nötigen Sattelauszug) und beim L ist mir der Reach zu lang. Nicht grundsätzlich sondern im Kontext mit den kurzen Kettenstreben und dem flachen Lenkwinkel...

Ihr wisst aus anderen Umfragen, dass es durchaus Leuten gibt denen der aktuelle Trend zu immer niedrigen Rahmen nicht gefällt... Also warum stellt Ihr nicht drei oder vier Varianten pro Rahmenhöhe zur Wahl? In einer zweiten Umfragen könnten man aus den beiden Meistgewählten je Rahmengröße ja immernoch den / die Favoriten wählen... So hat die Umfrage für mich einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack, weil ich nicht mal eine Idealvariante wählen kann! 

Da wegen dem Fehler von oben ja eh Neuwahlen anstehen, hoffe ich inständig, dass ihr die Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der nächsten Wahl erhöht!!!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aus anderen Umfragen, dass es durchaus Leuten gibt denen der aktuelle Trend zu immer niedrigen Rahmen nicht gefällt...


----------



## Deleted273363 (11. Juli 2014)

Ihr wisst aus anderen Umfragen, dass es durchaus Leuten gibt denen der aktuelle Trend zu immer niedrigen Rahmen nicht gefällt...


----------



## nuts (11. Juli 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aus anderen Umfragen, dass es durchaus Leuten gibt denen der aktuelle Trend zu immer niedrigen Rahmen nicht gefällt...







Sind ziemlich wenige, laut Umfrage - zumindest für S, M und L. Bei XL schon, aber deshalb haben wir XL auch nicht niedriger gemacht.

Darf ich fragen (auch @goofunk  und @duc-mo ), was davon abhält, ...

a) ... die Sattelstütze weiter rauszuziehen?
b) ... eine größere Rahmengröße in Betracht zu ziehen?

Wenn die Antwort ist: "Der lange Reach", dann würde ich zu bedenken geben, dass wir nicht gedenken, lange Vorbauten zu montieren. Weil kurze Vorbauten für mich erheblich zu verspieltem und direktem Fahrverhalten beitragen.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2014)

Also ich fahre ja auch gern kurze vorbauten, aber damit wird das rad in xl mit 1200mm radstand auch nicht agiler!
das ist verdammt nochmal nen reisebus und hat für mich so garnichts mit einem verspielten trailbike zu tun.


----------



## Deleted273363 (11. Juli 2014)

Ist bei mir vielleicht auch nur ein mentales "Problem" bin 1,90 bei SL 92. Würde vom Reach her gerne L fahren. Wenn ich dann den Sattel entsprechend ausziehe komm ich mir vor wie auf einem Kinderrad. Fahre derzeit ein Fanes in XL und empfinde das Sitzrohr mit 52cm für mich schon an der Grenze. Vermutlich bin ich aber einfach zu old school. Mit nem alten Canyon nerve das ich noch habe mit 56cm Sitzrohr und für heutige Verhältnisse unfahrbar flachem Sitzwinkel fühl ich mich von der Sitzposition her immer noch am wohlsten, und ich hab auch nicht das Bedürfniss den Sattel weiter absenken zu müssen als machbar.


----------



## grungebass (12. Juli 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> Ist bei mir vielleicht auch nur ein mentales "Problem" bin 1,90 bei SL 92. Würde vom Reach her gerne L fahren. Wenn ich dann den Sattel entsprechend ausziehe komm ich mir vor wie auf einem Kinderrad. Fahre derzeit ein Fanes in XL und empfinde das Sitzrohr mit 52cm für mich schon an der Grenze. Vermutlich bin ich aber einfach zu old school. Mit nem alten Canyon nerve das ich noch habe mit 56cm Sitzrohr und für heutige Verhältnisse unfahrbar flachem Sitzwinkel fühl ich mich von der Sitzposition her immer noch am wohlsten, und ich hab auch nicht das Bedürfniss den Sattel weiter absenken zu müssen als machbar.



190/93 cm
das alte Nerve fahr ich immer noch... in XL mit 60er Vorbau und eigentlich vorne zu niedrig. Steigt aber sonst unbrauchbar schnell.
zum Beitrag: +1 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (12. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Sind ziemlich wenige, laut Umfrage - zumindest für S, M und L. Bei XL schon, aber deshalb haben wir XL auch nicht niedriger gemacht.
> 
> Darf ich fragen (auch @goofunk  und @duc-mo ), was davon abhält, ...
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal finde ich es seltsam wie ihr das verlinkte Ergebnis interpretierst. Etwa 70% der Befragten bei M und L empfinden die "aktuellen" Rahmenhöhe als passend. Die aktuellen Alutech Bikes würde ich als deutlich niedriger als den Durchschnitt einordnen. Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt aber Rahmenhöhen die im Vergleich 1. niedrig und 2. noch niedriger sind... Für mich geht das komplett am Umfrageergebnis vorbei, weil ihr damit lediglich die Ansprüch von 20% erfüllt. Ob 70% der Befragten mit einem niedrigeren Rahmen klar kommen würden geht gar nicht aus der Umfrage hervor... Außerdem ging es bisher ja nicht um konkrete Zahlen, sondern um die persönliche Einschätzung jedes Einzelnen und die können individuell unterschiedlich sein...
Insofern fänd ich es nur konsequent, wenn ihr neben einem normalen und einem niedrigen noch einen etwas höheren Rahmen in die Auswahl nehmt. Wenn der vor der Mehrheit abgeschmettert wird, hätte ich damit kein Problem. Wohl aber wenn diese Variante gar nicht zur Wahl steht...

Zu deiner Frage:
a) Die Mindesteinstecktiefe hält mich davon ab! Ich habe kein Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit von Rahmen und Stütze bei 60 bis 80mm Einstecktiefe und das wäre der Wert auf den es bei mir und einem 440er Sitzrohr hinaus laufen würde...
b) Ich bin ein Jahr lang ein Bike mit 420mm Kettenstreben, vergleichbarem Reach und mit einem 35mm Vorbau gefahren. Bei nem 70mm Vorbau (der wohl immernoch als kurz bezeichnet werden kann) war mir der Uphill deutlich zu unbequem. Im steilen Gelände war das Setup super, auf "normalsteilen" Trails wars okay und auf flachen Abfahrten arglistig, wenn man nicht aktiv auf dem VR fährt. Für mich ist so ein Layout nicht tauglich für ein "universelles" Trailbike. Am reinrassigen Enduro machen 35mm Vorbau vielleicht ja noch Sinn, hier finde ich es unpassend...

Nur so als Vorschlag, nehmt doch noch folgende Variante mit in die Auswahl mit auf:
350mm Sitzrohr, 405mm Reach und 95mm Steuerrohr
460mm Sitzrohr, 425mm Reach und 130mm Steuerrohr 
510mm Sitzrohr, 460mm Reach und 155mm Steuerrohr

Oder ganz anders... Gebt im ersten Schritt sechs / acht Sitzrohrlängen vor und laßt die Leute ihren bevorzugten Reach und Stack frei eintragen. Aus dem Verhältnis von Reach / Stack entstehen Punktewolken aus denen man einen Mittelwert bilden kann. Diese werden im Anschluss nochmal abgestimmt. Fertig!


----------



## superturbo (12. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wenn die Antwort ist: "Der lange Reach", dann würde ich zu bedenken geben, dass wir nicht gedenken, lange Vorbauten zu montieren. Weil kurze Vorbauten für mich erheblich zu verspieltem und direktem Fahrverhalten beitragen.



Genau deshalb ist es ja so schade, dass "S race" so einen hohen Stack bekommt - 24mm mehr. "S race" ist dadurch keine Option für jemanden der eigentlich "S" wählen würde aber einen längeren Reach möchte, sondern für jemanden dem "M" passt, der aber ein kürzeres Sattelrohr schöner findet ...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2014)

grungebass schrieb:


> 190/93 cm
> das alte Nerve fahr ich immer noch... in XL mit 60er Vorbau und eigentlich vorne zu niedrig. Steigt aber sonst unbrauchbar schnell.
> zum Beitrag: +1 !


 
Die alten Canyons hatten in XL immer ein 160er Steuerrohr, das ist verdammt hoch - mir gings grad aus mit sl 100cm. Kann man aber auch gar nicht vergleichen mit 27.5 und tiefem Tretlager bei steilen Sitzwinkel. Völlig andere Sitzposition. Irrelevant. Tourenfahrrad. 56cm Sitzrohr dazu 4cm aufbauende Versenkstütze, da verhakt man sich ja ständig am Sattel. 

Ich finde die xxl geometrie gut so. Befürchte nur das xxl entfällt, so wie aktuell bei Alutech.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Bin 168 cm groß und habe für "M Race" gestimmt.
beim Lenkwinkel müsste ich mir halt mit einem Winkelsteuersatz helfen, gegen die kurzen Kettenstreben gibt es aber kein Heilmittel. Schade. Mal sehen, wie die Ausfallenden aussehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Du empfindest bei 168cm die Kettenstrebe für kurz...frag mal die 2m Menschen 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Juli 2014)

Man kann schon sehr gut erkennen das jeder etwas andere Vorstellungen vom Rad bzw dessen Geometrie hat. Mit 183 hab ich nämlich auch für M Race gestimmt. Das wird auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Ergebnis (Ob Neuwahlen oder nicht mal völlig außen vor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja, das ist vielleicht das größte Problem, dass bei Mountainbikes einfach das Größenschema der Rennräder übernommen wurde.

Für mich persönlich gibt es keinen Grund, warum ein Trailbike eine andere Geo wie ein DH-Bike haben sollte.
Andere sehen das anderes. Es optimiert halt jeder für sich ganz persönlich.


----------



## nuts (12. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich gibt es keinen Grund, warum ein Trailbike eine andere Geo wie ein DH-Bike haben sollte.



Welchen Aspekt der Geo meinst Du dabei?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Welchen? Sämtliche!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit,

noch mal ein kurzer Einwurf von meiner Seite... habe noch mal ein bissl über die Kombination Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerabsenkung und nicht vorhandenen Bauraum nachgedacht:

Nachdem sinnlos kurze Kettenstreben abgestimmt wurden, können wir leider kein Sitzrohr ohne Offset mehr verwenden. Das Bild zeigt eine Überlappung (3,35mm) vom Hinterrad mit der Mittelachse eines zentrischen Sitzrohres . Die Tretlagerabsenkung und der Sitzwinkel entsprechen dem ungünstigsten Fall (XS Größe). Die Position des Drehpunktes ist noch nicht final, aber schon in der richtigen Richtung... und ein paar mm Verschiebung des Drehpunktes ändern eh nicht viel an der Problematik.
Wenn wir die Überlappung eliminieren, die Sitzrohrdicke (35mm) einrechnen und 6mm Sicherheitsabstand dazu packen, dann heißt das wir müssten das Sitzrohr um 3,35mm+(35/2)mm+6mm = 26,85mm parallel nach vorne verschieben.
Wenn wir das Sitzrohr - wie üblich - nicht parallel verschieben, sondern auf den theoretischen Sitzwinkel ausrichten, dann brauchen wir noch deutlich mehr Offset zum Tretlager hin (ziemlich genau 50mm).





Mit längeren Kettenstreben könnten wir das Problem deutlich reduzieren... und das Bike würde sogar noch besser fahren  

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Juli 2014)

Man könnte doch (Obacht, ganz frech) einfach 26" Reifen verbauen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

Achso: auf dem Bild sieht man auch sehr schön, dass die Kinderradgrößen mit super niedrigem Sitzrohr nicht unbedingt Sinn machen... den Sattel kann man eh nicht ganz unten fahren, sonst wird er beim Einfedern vom Hinterrad abgefräst...

Sche*ß Physik... wenn ich doch nur Produktmanager wäre, das sind die einzigen, die die Realität überlisten können


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Das wiederum ist vor allem ein Problem für Menschen mit langen Beinen und die trifft es dann gleich doppelt: flacher effektiver Sitzwinkel plus kurze Kettenstreben. Die sitzen dann sehr nahe an der Hinterachse, mit bekannten Problemen. 

Aber: Der Kunde ist König und nicht jeder will so viel Aufwand wie Mondraker in die Umstimmung der Kunden stecken.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Man könnte doch (Obacht, ganz frech) einfach 26" Reifen verbauen


Ich fände eine Kombi saucool, vorne groß, hinten klein...

... aber das Thema ist durch, bitte keine LR-Diskussion mehr  Ich wollte nur mal zeigen, was die Geometrie später für einen Einfluss auf die Konstruktion hat. Jeder (vermeintliche) Vorteil (kurze Kettenstreben) wird woanders mit entsprechenden Nachteilen bezahlt. In der Technik hat man es ständig mit Zielkonflikten zu tun... perfekt und optimal wird das Bike dann erst in der Werbung...


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Juli 2014)

man könnte sich jetzt fragen, warum eine kettenstrebenlänge, die geometrie- wie fahrtechnisch nicht sinnvoll ist, überhaupt zur wahl stand?! nur weil die mehrheit etwas will, muss das ja noch lange nicht zielführend sein. daher sollte man die auswahl mancher grundparameter, über die dann abgestimmt wird, vielleicht doch denjenigen überlassen, die ahnung von der materie haben. in dem fall wäre das der konstrukteur.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> noch mal ein kurzer Einwurf von meiner Seite... habe noch mal ein bissl über die Kombination Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerabsenkung und nicht vorhandenen Bauraum nachgedacht:
> 
> ...






Und nicht vergessen, den Trail King von Conti gibts in 2.4 also auch als richtigen Reifen, trotz 650B
Aber der Trend nächstes Jahr geht eh wieder in die richtige Richtung und 2016 wirds angepaßt, wos dieses Jahr noch net paßt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> man könnte sich jetzt fragen, warum eine kettenstrebenlänge, die geometrie- wie fahrtechnisch nicht sinnvoll ist, überhaupt zur wahl stand?! nur weil die mehrheit etwas will, muss das ja noch lange nicht zielführend sein. daher sollte man die auswahl mancher grundparameter, über die dann abgestimmt wird, vielleicht doch denjenigen überlassen, die ahnung von der materie haben. in dem fall wäre das der konstrukteur.



Naja... so einfach kann man das nicht sagen. Für viele Fahrer mag eine kurze Kettenstrebe ja auch angenehm und/oder gewünscht (deswegen sinnvoll) sein. Gerade bei der Geometrie sind die Geschmäcker sehr unterschiedlich, das merkt man ja auch bei der aktuellen Diskussion. Die persönlich beste Geo hängt nun mal vom Fahrstil, dem persönlichen Geschmack und teilweise der Beeinflussung durch Bikebravos & Co. ab.
Deswegen würde ich bestimmte Geometrien nicht pauschal als schlecht oder sinnlos abtun. Meine kleinen Dissereien gegen die kurzen Kettenstreben entspringen ja auch vornehmlich meinen persönlichen Geschmack... gepaart mit den Bauraumproblemen, die mir die Dinger bereiten, da muss ich immer so viel nachdenken um Platz herbei zu zaubern


----------



## nuts (12. Juli 2014)

Erst lässt er sich überzeugen, und dann kommt der Stefan hier doch noch mit der Blutgrätsche.

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Das Problem ist bei XS am krassesten, wegen des tieferen Innenlagers und des flacheren Sitzwinkels. Gerade den XS-Kunden wollen wir aber keine längeren Kettenstreben andrehen. Und gerade die XS-Kunden werden den Sattel nicht ultra weit rausziehen, weshalb die Geschichte mit dem Sitzrohrversatz und flacherem realen Sitzwinkel nicht so dramatisch ist.

Die gleiche Skizze sieht doch für alles ab S/M aufwärts schon wesentlich entspannter aus (74 / 74,5° und 4 mm höheres Innenlager) und kommt dann mit immer weniger Sitzrohrversatz aus, was ja gerade für die großen Rahmen wichtig ist.

Fazit: Ein Effekt, der sich in gewünschter Richtung auswirkt. Viel mehr Glück könnten wir gar nicht haben.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Erst lässt er sich überzeugen, und dann kommt der Stefan hier doch noch mit der Blutgrätsche.
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen: Das Problem ist bei XS am krassesten, wegen des tieferen Innenlagers und des flacheren Sitzwinkels. Gerade den XS-Kunden wollen wir aber keine längeren Kettenstreben andrehen. Und gerade die XS-Kunden werden den Sattel nicht ultra weit rausziehen, weshalb die Geschichte mit dem Sitzrohrversatz und flacherem realen Sitzwinkel nicht so dramatisch ist.
> 
> ...



Verdammt... der Basti hat Dich mit seiner Realitätswahrnehmung angesteckt 

... it's not a bug, it's feature


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2014)

Ich darf dran erinnern, dass 430 durchaus gewünscht war, aber nicht zur Wahl stand 

67.5 / 68 und 430 würde ich immer noch nehmen ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Kleine Menschen haben aber noch mehr das Problem, genug Gewicht auf's Vorderrad zu bringen, wenn das Verhältnis von vorne zu hinten nicht passt. Gerade bei den größeren Laufrädern.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2014)

Ein real flacher Sitzrohrwinkel ist doch super. Beim Versenken rückt der Sattel weiter nach vorne und ist so weniger im Weg..


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, der abgesenkte Sattel sollte zwischen den Oberschenkeln liegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2014)

Jo und wennst denn Sattel auf max rausziehst haste auch nen in echt superflachen sitzwinkel....


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jo und wennst denn Sattel auf max rausziehst haste auch nen in echt superflachen sitzwinkel....



Ja das is dann tricky.. aber ich denke das kriegt man hin. Eine Rahmengröße wird ja noch von allen Fahrern mit SL60 bis SL100 gefahren... insofern kann man das so austüfteln, dass der horizontale Verstellbereich des Sattels für alle reicht. Für die größeren Rahmengrößen ab XL kann man den Sitzrohrwinkel ja auch real steiler machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich mit 180cm würde 450mm Reach - bei 43cm Sitzrohr, und 585mm STack haben wollen. Also quasi einen Mix aus LRace REach, MRace Sitrohr, und SRace Steuerrohr...
Allerdings ist das Bike eh zuwenig Federweg für mich...

Aber mit Vecnum MOveloc 200 - brauchts einfach kurze Sitzrohre. Und mit STack über 600mm kann ich einfach egal welches Bikes nix anfangen. Sprich möglichst kurzes Steuerrohr....


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> noch mal ein kurzer Einwurf von meiner Seite... habe noch mal ein bissl über die Kombination Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerabsenkung und nicht vorhandenen Bauraum nachgedacht:



Eine Geometrieabstimmung in Teile zu stückeln macht eh nur begrenzt Sinn. z.B. Reach und Kettenstrebenlänge/Lenkwinkel zu trennen finde ich komisch. Das hängt voneinander ab. Langer Reach und kurze Kettenstreben fährt sich halt seltsam, bzw verlangt einen sehr aktiven Fahrstil. Ich mag's aber man muss das nicht zwingend gut finden. Vielleicht hättet ihr euch darüber ja vor den Abstimmungen mal Gedanken machen müssen, was Sinn macht? 

Evtl vor der Kettenstreben-Abstimmung über das angestrebte Hinterbaukonzept bzw. die möglichen Raderhebungskurven nachzudenken wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen. Wenn das Hinterrad nach hinten-oben ausweicht macht das einfach konzeptuell kürzere Kettenstreben möglich als wenn das Hinterrad nach vorne-oben ausweicht.

Zum Thema Bauraum an den XS Rahmen: Es macht eh keinen Sinn, einen kleinen Rahmen mit Riesenrädern zu bauen. Entweder man macht da 26'' rein, oder man lebt damit, dass potentiell ein arger Kompromiss dabei raus kommt. Ich finde es einfach per se schon schwachsinnig. Würde man die Laufradgröße vernünftig der Rahmengröße anpassen, hätte man weniger Probleme.
Nicht umsonst haben kleine Kinderräder sogar 24'' Räder. Wenn es irgendeinen Sinn ergeben würde oder sonst irgendwie doll wäre, hätten die bestimmt auch 29''.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Für 26" gibt es jetzt schon immer weniger Teile.


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Juli 2014)

Wenn es aber besser passt.

Am Rennrad fahre ich zBps auch nur 26" Laufräder, klar ich kann dann die ganzen tollen Systemlaufräder nicht fahren. Aber ich habe lieber ein Rad, das mir passt.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Für 26" gibt es jetzt schon immer weniger Teile.


Es wäre cool wenn es für 650B mal nur halb so viele Reifen und Gabeln gäb wie für 26". Es gibt z.B keine einzige Coilgabel, keinen Baron 2.3/2.5, keinen DHR2 ST, keinen DHF 60a..


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Für 26" gibt es jetzt schon immer weniger Teile.



Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
Nur, dass das immer wieder als Argument vorgebracht wird, um Riesenräder besser zu vermarkten (und dass die Kunden das so doll glauben, dass sie es selbst schon als Argument vorbringen, bevor es eine Teileknappheit real gibt)

Was wäre denn die Lösung für die XS Rahmen, um große Laufräder darin unterzubringen ohne das von Stefan.Stark vorgebrachte Kollisionsproblem?
- XL Kettenstreben? 
- längeres Sitzrohr (womit das Konzept eines XS Rahmens ad absurdum geführt wäre) und steilerer Sitzwinkel?
- nur 2.0er Rennradpellen fahren?
- weniger Federweg?
-...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (12. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Könnte man nicht einfach auf den Sitzrohr-Knick verzichten -> Sitzwinkel nicht verflachen und stattdessen das Heck ausschließlich für 26 Zoll freigeben? Und  könnte man dann bitte gleich auch hinten Platz für 2.5 schaffen? Das würde auch den Diskussionsstand berücksichtigen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2014)

Michelin und Maxxis bieten einige interessante Modelle nicht in 26" an. Zb den Maxxis den Ardent mit 2,40" als TR.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Eine Geometrieabstimmung in Teile zu stückeln macht eh nur begrenzt Sinn. z.B. Reach und Kettenstrebenlänge/Lenkwinkel zu trennen finde ich komisch.
> ...
> Vielleicht hättet ihr euch darüber ja vor den Abstimmungen mal Gedanken machen müssen, was Sinn macht?
> 
> ...



Wir haben vorher schon intensiv über verschiedene Varianten zur Abstimmung diskutiert, jeder Weg hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es beim Thema Geometrie ohnehin sehr schwierig ist einen "glatten" Ablauf zu gewährleisten... dafür gibt es zu viele Einflussgrößen und es ist zu viel Geschmackssache dabei.
Von daher ist der Ablauf eigentlich absolut okay. Einen Tod muss man immer sterben 

Raderhebungskurve:
Um signifikant Platz zu gewinnen müsste das Rad schon sehr weit nach hinten ausweichen, der dafür benötigte Drehpunkt würde einen fiesen Pedalrückschlag & Antriebseinflüsse erzeugen, außer mit einer Kettenumlenkung. Aber das wäre eher was für ein Dh-Bike...

Ein klein bisschen haben wir also schon nachgedacht  Das die suboptimalen Aspekte eher auffallen liegt in der Natur der Sache... was gut gemacht ist stört ja nicht.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Juli 2014)

Der Vorteil des Produkt Managers ist, dass er sich mit der Realität abfinden kann, da es ihm unmöglich ist sie zu verändern... das könnte auch der Ingenieur würde er nur einmal begreifen, dass seine Zeichnungen nicht derWeisheit letzter Schluss sind, sondern die Ente noch immer am Ende kackt. das Ende unserer Ente ist der Produzent des Rahmens und wenn dieser eine Toleranz von 5mm in der Kettenstrebe für sinnvoll hält, hat der Ingenieur eine klasse Ausrede und ein Bauraumproblem weniger


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Juli 2014)

wie schaut es bei den "zivileren" Größen aus?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2014)

Hmmm... gute Idee... ich gebe die Kettenstrebe einfach mit 425mm +5/+10 an 

Die anderen Größen checke ich morgen mal,  aber ohne Offset wirds nicht gehen... mal sehen,  was sich raus holen lässt


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Raderhebungskurve:
> Um signifikant Platz zu gewinnen müsste das Rad schon sehr weit nach hinten ausweichen, der dafür benötigte Drehpunkt würde einen fiesen Pedalrückschlag & Antriebseinflüsse erzeugen, außer mit einer Kettenumlenkung. Aber das wäre eher was für ein Dh-Bike...



Ich meine nicht, dass man ein Konzept mit Raderhebungskurve nach hinten wählen sollte. Hier stecke ich überhaupt nicht in der Materie drin und kann nicht beurteilen, was sich wie auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Was ich meinte war eher, wenn man schon mit einer Raderhebungskurve nach vorne plant, sollte man evtl darauf hinweisen, dass sehr kurze Kettenstreben nicht möglich sind, oder selbige gar nicht erst zur Wahl stellen, anstatt hinterher zu motzen, dass es nicht funktioniert 
(oder... und das fände ich die allerbeste Idee... auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen... einfach zur Rahmengröße passende Laufradgrößen vorgeben )
Klar, auf das "Problem" hätten wir User auch kommen können. Ich hab nicht dran gedacht. Aber ihr seid hier eben die Profis und kriegt daher auch den Mecker ab


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2014)

Den Mecker bekommen wir immer ab, das muss so sein... da stehen wir drauf 

Spaß beiseite... es ging mir (vornehmlich ) nicht darum zu meckern, ich wollte einfach nur zeigen wie sich die aktuellen Entscheidungen auf die Konstruktion auswirken. Es ist auch überhaupt nicht ungewöhnlich mehrere "Loops" in der Entwicklung zu machen, weil sich gewisse Konsequenzen erst zeigen, nachdem man eine Entscheidung genauer beleuchtet hat. Das ist hier (öffentlich) natürlich schwierig zu vermitteln, weil schnell der Eindruck entsteht, man hätte nicht nachgedacht oder es sollten getroffene Entscheidungen revidiert werden... für ein gutes Produkt kann es aber durchaus entscheidend sein auch mal drei Schritte zurück zu machen!

Im Moment geht es aber auch garnicht darum irgendwo Rückwärts zu gehen, sondern einfach nur um einen Zielkonflikt, der mit einem ausgewogenen, allgemein akzeptablen Kompromiss gelöst werden sollte. Mein Vorschlag wären minimal längere Kettenstreben und ein reduziertes Sitzrohr-Offset... das ist aber auch nur mein persönlicher Wunsch-Kompromiss, wenn die Mehrheit kurze Kettenstreben priorisiert ist es auch kein Problem mit einem größeren Sitzrohr-Offset die gewählte Geometrie zu realisieren.

Ich finde gerade die absolute Transparenz und die Möglichkeit zur offenen Diskussion macht unser Projekt so spannend, Du darfst halt kein fertiges Paket erwarten... sonst hätten wir im Vorfeld schon ein paar Konzepte fertig machen müssen, nur um dann das passende aus der Schublade zu ziehen... aber das wäre ganz schön gääääääähn 

Guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## Schneewolf (13. Juli 2014)

.... "Sche*ß Physik... wenn ich doch nur Produktmanager wäre, das sind die einzigen, die die Realität überlisten können "


----------



## nuts (13. Juli 2014)

Also, nach Befragung der Physik, was genau die 5 mm längeren Kettenstreben denn bringen würden, und was ein steilerer Sitzwinkel bringen würde, und was die unterschiedliche Innenlagerhöhe:

5 mm mehr Kettenstrebe können den realen Sitzwinkel um ziemlich genau 0,8° steiler machen. Die Innenlagerhöhe macht den Kohl nicht fett. Der Sitzwinkel selbst wirkt sich schon deutlich aus, wenn wir (bei gleichem Stack) den Sitzwinkel um 1° steiler machen, dann kann der reale Sitzrohrwinkel um 1,8° steiler werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, nach Befragung der Physik, was genau die 5 mm längeren Kettenstreben denn bringen würden, und was ein steilerer Sitzwinkel bringen würde, und was die unterschiedliche Innenlagerhöhe:
> 
> 5 mm mehr Kettenstrebe können den realen Sitzwinkel um ziemlich genau 0,8° steiler machen. Die Innenlagerhöhe macht den Kohl nicht fett. Der Sitzwinkel selbst wirkt sich schon deutlich aus, wenn wir (bei gleichem Stack) den Sitzwinkel um 1° steiler machen, dann kann der reale Sitzrohrwinkel um 1,8° steiler werden.



In Worten: Hilfreich 

G.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, nach Befragung der Physik, was genau die 5 mm längeren Kettenstreben denn bringen würden, und was ein steilerer Sitzwinkel bringen würde, und was die unterschiedliche Innenlagerhöhe:
> 
> 5 mm mehr Kettenstrebe können den realen Sitzwinkel um ziemlich genau 0,8° steiler machen. Die Innenlagerhöhe macht den Kohl nicht fett. Der Sitzwinkel selbst wirkt sich schon deutlich aus, wenn wir (bei gleichem Stack) den Sitzwinkel um 1° steiler machen, dann kann der reale Sitzrohrwinkel um 1,8° steiler werden.



Da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht rein und schon geht´s hier so ab. 
Unter dem Aspekt finde ich, sollte man mal prinzipiell die Sitzwinkel auf 74° legen. Steiler halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll (außer bei den ganz großen Rahmen), aber 74° passt.
Bei den Kettenstreben habt ihr euch selber ein Ei gelegt. 430mm waren von mehreren Leuten gewünscht. Zur Wahl gestellt wurden trotzdem nur 425 und 435 (die wirklich nicht viel wollten). Ich bin mir sicher, wenn es 430mm bei der Wahl gegeben hätte, wären es diese auch geworden. Ich selbst hätte 430 gewählt, so habe ich 425mm genommen. Es ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass ich gerade vor dem Versatzproblem-Hintergrund erst recht gerne 430mm hätte. Ihr solltet überlegen, ob man die zumindest bei den nicht ganz kleinen Größen nochmal zur Wahl stellt.
Wenn 430mm nochmal ein Thema werden, dann überdenkt bitte auch nochmal die (meiner Ansicht nach übertrieben) langen Reach-Werte. Mal für Größe M gesprochen würden dann auch 415-420mm reichen, für M-Race 430-435mm.
Genauso halte ich es für Quatsch Sitzrohrlängen zur Wahl zu stellen, die in der Praxis nicht benutzbar sind, weil sonst Reifen und Sattel kollidieren. Die Mindest-Sitzrohrlängen sollten so lang sein, dass das gerade so nicht passiert.

Eins noch. Ich empfinde einen Sitzrohroffset der nennenswerte Ausmaße hat, gerade an einem Bike mit nur 130mm Hub als sehr störend.

Noch eine Frage @Stefan.Stark : Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Drehpunkt derzeit 55mm über der Achse liegt? Weshalb so niedrig? Sollte das bike nicht neutral auf ca. 30er Kettenblatt ausgelegt werden? Da hätte ich leicht mal 10mm mehr erwartet. Sonst hat man da ja wieder kaum Antisquat und das Ding wippt lustig vor sich hin.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2014)

@foreigner:

Der Drehpunkt stimmt nitt... ich hatte nur n bisschen gespielt, um zu guggn ob sich da was raus holen lässt (nicht wirklich... hatte vergessen den Drehpunkt fürs Bild wieder hoch zu setzen). Der kommt natürlich noch ein Stück höher!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juli 2014)

Warum klemmt man 1.60m grossen Frauen Laufraeder groesser als unbedingt noetig unter den Hintern, dass bleibt mir unbegreiflich. Als ob die sich nicht genug auf jedem Meter und jeder Treppe abmuehen muessen, welche sie die Kiste hochzerren muessen. Meine bessere Haelfte ist aus noch vorhandener Unsicherheit froh ueber jeden mm, um den der Hintern weiter runter geht. Vorhin bin ich am 301 XS mit 24" hinten vorbei geschlendert. 
Ach, ich wuensche euch 'ne Tour, auf der ihr zwei Bikes mit Plattfuss tragen muesst...bei Gewitter ;-)


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juli 2014)

Was haben denn die Laufradgrößen von XS mit dem Tragen von zwei Fahrrädern inkl Plattfuss bei Gewitter zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juli 2014)

Weil Frauchen nimmer fahren mag. 

Kenne das vom 29er. Schrittfreiheit beim normalen Auf- und Absteigen geht gerade noch so, aber wehe, die Dame muss am Trail mal absteigen. Aua.


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Laufradgrößen von XS mit dem Tragen von zwei Fahrrädern inkl Plattfuss bei Gewitter zu tun?



Schon mal mit 50kg Koerpergewicht Fully bergauf geschleppt? Da steigt die Freude bei jedem Gramm mehr.
Oder mit 1.60m Notabstieg uebers HR?
Die hier diskutierte XS-Variante wird eher eine Kuriositaet als ein Spassbike.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Schon mal mit 50kg Koerpergewicht Fully bergauf geschleppt? Da steigt die Freude bei jedem Gramm mehr.
> Oder mit 1.60m Notabstieg uebers HR?
> Die hier diskutierte XS-Variante wird eher eine Kuriositaet als ein Spassbike.



Das Gewicht würde ich persönlich jetzt nicht mal so kritisch sehen. Aber wenn's von der Geometrie her einfach nicht passt (oder nur mit argen Kompromissen hinsichtlich Kettenstrebenlänge/Sitzrohroffset/Sitzrohrlänge), dann finde ich es einfach blöd, auf große LR zu setzen, weil es halt gerade so modern ist. Große LR bei kleinen Größen einfach genauso wenig harmonisch bzw. verhältnismäßig wie kleine LR bei großen Größen.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Gewicht würde ich persönlich jetzt nicht mal so kritisch sehen. Aber wenn's von der Geometrie her einfach nicht passt (oder nur mit argen Kompromissen hinsichtlich Kettenstrebenlänge/Sitzrohroffset/Sitzrohrlänge), dann finde ich es einfach blöd, auf große LR zu setzen, weil es halt gerade so modern ist. Große LR bei kleinen Größen einfach genauso wenig harmonisch bzw. verhältnismäßig wie kleine LR bei großen Größen.



Wer oder was definiert denn diese Harmonie? 
Würde 29" nicht aufgrund der Physik bei kleinen leichten Menschen viel mehr Sinn machen?

 Jetzt mal abgesehen von geometrischen Feinheiten wie Bewegungsraum des Hinterbaus...da hilft dann vielleicht ein neuer Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melle89 (14. Juli 2014)

Wie berechnet ihr den Stack?

Diese Internetseite mit der Geometrietabelle  (http://bikegeo.muha.cc/) macht es folgendermassen (aus dem JavaScript):
Stack = (Einbaulänge+Steuerrohr)*sin(Lenkwinkel)- BBLagerÜberNabe-cos(leitwinkel)*offset/2

Wobei es den Offset predefiniert auf 42mm setzt. Was ich nicht verstehe ist der .5 Faktor beim Offset.
Ich wurde es so berechnen:
Stack = (Einbaulänge+Steuerrohr)*sin(Lenkwinkel)- BBLagerÜberNabe-cos(leitwinkel)*offset

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2014)

Hast du schon mal so kleine 29er gesehen? wenn man da aus dem Sattel ein bißchen nach hinten geht, hat man gleich den Reifen in einem empfindlichen Körperteil stecken.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Juli 2014)

Der Abgestimmte Vorbau ist dann 45,6 mm lang, wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wer oder was definiert denn diese Harmonie?
> Würde 29" nicht aufgrund der Physik bei kleinen leichten Menschen viel mehr Sinn machen?
> 
> Jetzt mal abgesehen von geometrischen Feinheiten wie Bewegungsraum des Hinterbaus...da hilft dann vielleicht ein neuer Standard.



Gegenfrage: wie sieht die Physik aus, wegen der 29'' gerade bei kleinen leichten Menschen mehr Sinn macht? Ich versuch grad wirklich angestrengt auf einen Grund zu kommen und schaff's nicht.

Und wie sähe der neue Standard aus, der die Probleme bei den "geometrischen Feinheiten" löst?

Beutelfuchs und sickgirl haben's ja schon angesprochen: es fängt schon beim Absteigen nach hinten an. Selbst ich mit meinen 1.70 war da schon 1-2 Mal in prekären/lächerlichen Situationen wenn ich am Fatbike (29''+) nach einer vergeigten Aktion im Steilen aufm Hinterreifen saß und mit den Zehenspitzen vergeblich nach dem Boden angelte. Einer 1.60 Person geht's wahrscheinlich mit 27,5 schon nicht viel anders.

Nochmal zum Rekapitulieren: wir wollen hier kein Rennrad und auch keine CC-Feile bauen, sondern ein Trail-Spielzeug!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2014)

Also größere Laufräder machen nicht nur kleineren Menschen Probleme.. mit meinen 179 kommt der Hintern an hohen Stufen/Rampen auch mal an den Reifen. Da bin ich froh, dass der Reifen nicht so groß ist.. bei größeren Hinterradreifen würde es mich vermutlich an der einen oder anderen Stelle über den Lenker heben.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Die 29er Diskussion ist doch sinnlos. Das einzige was die Physik dazu sagt ist:

- Für Ausdauerfahrer und Rennfahrer die auf der Forststraße rauf und runterfahren.
- Für MTBler die sich nicht auf ihrem Rad bewegen wollen.
- Für Leute ab 65, weils automtisch komfortabler ist.
- Für E-Biker die eh keinen Bock haben sich bewegen zu wollen.
- Für Leute die in ihrer Gegend max. ne Wurzel auf ihrem Trail haben.
- Und mittlerweile auch für Bikehersteller die es als vorwand nehmen neue Standards zu etablieren, weil sie nur Kacke im Kopf haben.

@scylla: Am Fatbike kann man wenigstens am Hinterrad anständig sitzen 



Mein Neuer 650B Trailbikerahmen (  ) hat übriegens auch wieder 26Zoll Reifen und es funktioniert hervorragend.

@PamA2013: Und er hat hinten mehr Federweg wie vorne 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

Meine Bemerkung zielte darauf ab, dass ein großer Durchmesser beim Überrollen eines Hindernisses umsomehr hilft, desto leichter die Person ist und desto kleiner sie ist - da man je größer man ist, man mehr rumhampelnd Gewicht verlagern kann.
Dass dies natürlich geometrische Probleme aufwirft ist mir auch klar.
Selbst mir wäre ein 29er Hinterrad an Steilstufen zu groß.Ich kann mir daher vorstellen, dass 27.5 für viele zu groß wäre, wenn dies ein Freerider (jetzt Superenduro) wär. Aber so einen Blödsinn wie scaled sizing mit 24" anbringen außerhalb von Freeride...

Und die erforderlichen kurzen Kettenstreben wie Trek mit einem nach rechts verbreiterten Hinterbau zu lösen, an dem immer die Hacke hängenbleibt, ist ja auch nix. Da wäre ich dann eher auch dafür, die Streben zu verlängern oder den Federweg zu verkleinern.

PS: und Harmonie ist mir sowas von wurst, ich liebe Dissonanzen.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber so einen Blödsinn wie scaled sizing mit 24" anbringen außerhalb von Freeride...



keiner will einen Freerider und keiner will 24''
Ganz stinknormales 26'' an den ganz kleinen Rahmen wäre vollkommen ausreichend. Stefan.Stark müsste sich doch eigentlich darüber freuen, da er damit viel weniger Probleme bekommt und keinen "neuen Standard", wie auch immer der aussehen mag, erfinden muss, um die Geometrie zu überlisten


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

Dann müsste man aber genauso konsequent 29" für XL und XXL Räder anbieten.


----------



## schmuijel (14. Juli 2014)

Yay, ne Laufraddiskussion!


----------



## superturbo (14. Juli 2014)

Ich gebe in Sachen Steuerrohr noch nicht auf und versuche es jetzt einfach noch mal  

Was ist die Idee dahinter den "S race" Rahmen ein längeres Steuerrohr und außenliegende Lagerschalen gegenüber den "S" Rahmen zu geben? "S race" und "M" unterscheiden sich dadurch nur durch die Sitzrohrlänge - anders als "M race" und "L" sowie "L race" und "XL". Die Sitzrohrlänge hat ja weder Einfluss auf die Sitzposition noch auf das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die 29er Diskussion ist doch sinnlos. Das einzige was die Physik dazu sagt ist:
> 
> - Für Ausdauerfahrer und Rennfahrer die auf der Forststraße rauf und runterfahren.
> - Für MTBler die sich nicht auf ihrem Rad bewegen wollen.
> ...


Lieber Jörg, viele deiner Einträge sind sinnvoll und voller Inhalt, dieser ist leider einfach nur falsch und zeugt von einer Wissens- /Erfahrungslücke! Vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Gelegenheit und Du kannst mir zeigen, wo ich mit meiner Tofane nicht fahren kann... Ansonsten bist Du herzlich eingeladen, mich mal starr beim Forstweg ballern zu beobachten;-)
Junge Junge....


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die 29er Diskussion ist doch sinnlos. Das einzige was die Physik dazu sagt ist:
> 
> - Für Ausdauerfahrer und Rennfahrer die auf der Forststraße rauf und runterfahren.
> - Für MTBler die sich nicht auf ihrem Rad bewegen wollen.
> ...



So sehr ich Deine Meinung sonst schätze: Das ist kompletter Blödsinn.
Ein vernünftig gebautes 29er funktioniert sehr wohl sehr gut, wobei das für spezielle Anwendungsfälle wie z.B. extremes Stolperbiken evt. nicht zutreffend sein kann.
Gerade das Überrollverhalten an Stufen und wurzeligen/steinigen/sehr unebenen Trails ist etwas, was z.B. ich als maximal mäßig befähigter MTBiker auch als Vorteil bemerke. 

Deswegen ist dem Trailfox jetzt noch ein Kona Taro gefolgt.

PS Ich bin auch nur 1,76 groß.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Lieber Jörg, viele deiner Einträge sind sinnvoll und voller Inhalt, dieser ist leider einfach nur falsch und zeugt von einer Wissens- /Erfahrungslücke! Vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Gelegenheit und Du kannst mir zeigen, wo ich mit meiner Tofane nicht fahren kann... Ansonsten bist Du herzlich eingeladen, mich mal starr beim Forstweg ballern zu beobachten;-)
> Junge Junge....



Nur die Ruhe, ich hab ja nichts gegen die 29er. Mein nächstes HT hat auch Riesenräder 
Aber an einem Trailbike hats, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nichts verloren. 
Drum werd ich hier auch nichts gutes drüber schreiben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So sehr ich Deine Meinung sonst schätze: Das ist kompletter Blödsinn.
> Ein vernünftig gebautes 29er funktioniert sehr wohl sehr gut, wobei das für spezielle Anwendungsfälle wie z.B. extremes Stolperbiken evt. nicht zutreffend sein kann.
> Gerade das Überrollverhalten an Stufen und wurzeligen/steinigen/sehr unebenen Trails ist etwas, was z.B. ich als maximal mäßig befähigter MTBiker auch als Vorteil bemerke.
> 
> ...



Das ich mit den Sätzen so manchen hier provoziere war mir schon klar.
Aber wie eben geschrieben halte ich die 29er Varianten für dieses Rad wenig zweckführend.
Da gibts schon genug andere die diese spezielle Radvariante bauen. Siehe Tofane usw.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe, ich hab ja nichts gegen die 29er. Mein nächstes HT hat auch Riesenräder
> Aber an einem Trailbike hats, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nichts verloren.
> Drum werd ich hier auch nichts gutes drüber schreiben
> 
> G.


Aber auch dieser Post zeugt nur von Ignoranz und hat keinerlei Basis.... kann mir egal sein, finds nur schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Bemerkung zielte darauf ab, dass ein großer Durchmesser beim Überrollen eines Hindernisses umsomehr hilft, desto leichter die Person ist und desto kleiner sie ist - da man je größer man ist, man mehr rumhampelnd Gewicht verlagern kann.



Das erinnert mich übrigens mal wieder an einen Kanaren-Trip zusammen mit einem knapp 2m großen Freund von uns. Während ich kleine leichte Person mit meinen 26'' Rädern meistens relativ smooth über das Blockerzeugs drüberhampeln konnte hat er geflucht und sich darüber beschwert, dass das mit seinem größenbedingt deutlich zu hohen Schwerpunkt und überm Rad und seinem größenbedingt höheren Gewicht unmöglich sei.
Was lernen wir daraus: man kann für alles ne Begründung finden, wenn man nur lange genug sucht


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

So, und wie gehts jetzt weiter???

Wenn man eine "5% Hürde" anwenden würden, bräuchte es immernoch sechs Rahmengrößen und das obwohl man beim Sitzrohr nur eine Spanne von 80mm und beim Reach von 60mm anbietet...

Beim Vorbau würde mich interessierten wie die Verteilung bei der jeweils gewählten Rahmengröße aussieht. Gibt es da vielleicht einen Trend, z.B. das die "Race" Geos eher mit kurzen und die "normalen" eher mit langen Vorbauten daher kommen sollen oder soll die Vorbaulänge mit der Rahmengröße wachsen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

Um bei der geo weiter zu kommen:
Stefanus schreibt heute morgen noch eine Klausur und Stefan ist unterwegs. Heute Nachmittag machen wir dann eine TelKo und besprechen, wie wir das Thema Geo in trockene Tücher bringen. Punkte werden sein:
- Bauraum XS Rahmen
- Rahmengrößen-/ und Dimensionen neu erarbeiten
- Abstimmung neu aufziehen
Welche Punkte habt ihr noch?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

Na bei der prozentualen Verteilung fallen XS und XXL bestimmt raus...

Vorbaulänge ist mir total wurst, da es ja kein 51er Reach gibt a la Mondraker .


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...


nur die drei?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nur die drei?


äh...habs vergessen...


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2014)

Was wird jetzt bei der neuen Abstimmung geändert? Ich fand die Geos perfekt.. und wie man an der Abstimmung sieht geht der Trend zu eher langen Hauptrahmen und kürzeren Vorbauten.. auch wenn hier die "boah viel zu lang"-Schreier deutlich stärker auftreten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

Welche Geo fandst du perfekt? Die nicht Realisierbaren mit dem Rechenfehler, oder die Korrigierten mit 2cm mehrRadstand?


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Um bei der geo weiter zu kommen:
> Stefanus schreibt heute morgen noch eine Klausur und Stefan ist unterwegs. Heute Nachmittag machen wir dann eine TelKo und besprechen, wie wir das Thema Geo in trockene Tücher bringen. Punkte werden sein:
> - Bauraum XS Rahmen
> - Rahmengrößen-/ und Dimensionen neu erarbeiten
> ...



- Ich würde die Bauraum-Frage ausweiten, da möglichst geringer Offset schön wäre: Ich weíß, wird euch nicht gefallen, weil ihr das Thema schon gerne durch hättet, dennoch: 430mm Kettenstreben! Wurde damals weggewischt, ist aber schade und würde die Bauraumfrage deutlich verbessern. Ich wäre für Stichwahl zwischen 425mm und 430mm (und ich wette, dass es 430 werden).
- Abstimmung neu Aufziehen: Definitiv dafür. Bauraumproblematik mit einfließen lassen (Sitzwinkel), Reachwerte evtl. nochmal überdenken (lange Radstände und falls 430mm CS ein Thema wird) und Stefan soll doch bitte schreiben, welche mindest-Sitzrohrlänge eigentlich sinnvoll ist. So kurz, dass man den die Stütze gar nicht so tief machen kann, weil sonst Hinterrad und Sattel kollidieren, ist doch Quatsch. Sollten wir gleich aus der Tabelle nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Abstimmung neu aufziehen
> Welche Punkte habt ihr noch?



evtl könntet ihr euch überlegen, nochmal alles auf Null zu setzen und bei der Abstimmung in einem ersten Schritt grundlegend von vorne anzufangen.
Um rauszufinden, was das werte Publikum will, könnte man sich vielleicht fürs erste von konkreten Zahlen verabschieden. Da fangen dann nur wieder die mm-Feilschereien an, oder manche wissen vielleicht mit den nackten Zahlen gar nicht so viel anzufangen.
Danach könnt ihr euch dann ins stille Kämmerchen zurückziehen und Zahlenwerte zu den abgestimmten Tendenzen basteln (die auch tatsächlich/rechnerisch machbar wären), und diese in einem zweiten Schritt zur Abstimmung bringen.

Sinnvoll fände ich eine derartige Aufteilung:
1.) wird über eine allgemeine Geometrie-Tendenz abgestimmt, wobei verschiedene "Pakete" zur Wahl stehen könnten die insgesamt (als Komplettpaket) nach eurer Meinung ein stimmiges Ganzes ergeben, und deren Vor- und Nachteile vorher zu erläutern wären. Man könnte sich als Vorschlag dabei auf die allerwichtigsten Werte beschränken, die die Fahrqualitäten am meisten beeinflussen. Das wären imho Kettenstrebenlänge/Reach/Stack/Lenkwinkel/Vorbaulänge. Nur als schnelles Beispiel, das nicht unbedingt Sinn ergeben muss:
- Option 1: Kettenstreben so kurz wie möglich, Reach lang, Stack kurz, Lenkwinkel moderat, Vorbau so kurz wie möglich (fährt sich soundso...)
- Option 2: Kettenstreben lang, Reach kurz, Stack hoch, Lenkwinkel flach, Vorbau moderat lang (fährt sich soundso)
- Option 3: ....
2.) die abgestimmte Geometrie-Tendenz wird von euch in Zahlen gefasst und nochmal für einzelne Rahmengrößen aufgedröselt, wobei es für jede Rahmengröße wieder 2 oder 3 etwas unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten geben könnte. In diesem Schritt könnte man dann zum mm-Feilschen übergehen.

Bei der bisherigen Abstimmung ist ein Grundproblem meiner Meinung nach, dass die Leute über gänzlich unterschiedliche Konzepte diskutieren und sich dabei an einzelnen Maßen aufhängen, die dann als einzelner Punkt ohne Bezug zum Ganzen totdiskutiert werden.
Zurück zur Gesamtübersicht (siehe Schritt 1) wäre hier evtl nicht so verkehrt, um eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage zu schaffen.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

PS: ach ja, macht doch bitte noch ne separate Laufradgrößen-Abstimmung für kleine Menschen. Wie viele potentielle XS-Fahrer 26'' oder 27,5'' haben wollen?


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Welche Geo fandst du perfekt? Die nicht Realisierbaren mit dem Rechenfehler, oder die Korrigierten mit 2cm mehrRadstand?


Ist doch völlig rille ob der jetzt 2 cm länger oder kürzer ist. Wichtig ist Reach/Stack.. mir ist wichtig wie ich auf dem Bike sitze. Ich wähle ein Rad nicht nach dem Radstand.. und falls mir der bei passendem Reach und Kettenstrebenlänge dennoch nicht passt muss ich eben ein anderes Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel wählen.


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Welche Punkte habt ihr noch?



Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle die Frage stellen, wie ihr auf eine erträgliche Anzahl an "sinnvollen" Rahmengrößen kommt, ohne das sich jemand auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt. Das Bike wird es ja sicher nicht in 10 unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen zu kaufen geben... Was ist denn euer Ziel? Soll es drei, vier oder fünf Rahmengrößen geben???
Was mir aufgefallen ist, 80% der User haben für einen Rahmen mit 410-460mm Sitzrohr und 425-455mm Reach gestimmt. Ich würde den Bereich mit drei eng gestaffelten Größen mit unterschiedlichem "Charakter" bedienen. Zusätzlich noch ein deutlich abgesetztes "S" und ein "XL", fertig. Wie man da hin kommt ist eine andere Frage... 

Ach so... Die Bezeichnung "race" finde ich übrigends völlig daneben! Beim Canyon eingeführt macht es an einem Enduro ja vielleicht noch halbwegs Sinn, aber hier gehts um ein spaßiges Trailbike für die Feierabendrunde und die Tour am Wochende und nicht um ein Bike um Rennen zu gewinnen...


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich wähle ein Rad nicht nach dem Radstand..



Seh ich auch so. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung, welchen Radstand mein Fahrrad hat. Klar wird's manchmal eng aufm Trail und man wünscht man sich ein Einrad, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach ein lösbareres Problem als ein unpassender Reach/Stack/LW. Dann setzt ich halt das HR 2cm weiter in die Botanik.
Mag aber durchaus sein, dass der Radstand in den XL-Regionen deutlichere Defizite erzeugt. Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn man sich das Ergebnis anschaut stellt sich doch zuallererst die Frage ob ein XS Rahmen nötig/wirtschaftlich ist. Oder ob man hier lieber einen S Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau auslegt, das Sitzrohr kürzer macht (Angst das die Stütze abknickt sollte man nicht haben) und kleinere Menschen dann eben einen 30mm Vorbau verbauen können und trotzdem niedriger sitzen können. Entsprechend könnte man aber auch XL und XXL zusammen fassen.

Specialized schafft es übrigens irgendwie 422mm Kettenstreben für 27,5" Rahmen zu verbauen. (Ich weiß, anderes Hinterbausystem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung, welchen Radstand mein Fahrrad hat.



Komisch, im ersten Thread zu Geo und Lenkwinkel hast du das Bike mit 10mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge als "Langholztransporter" bezeichnet und jetzt ist der Radstand völlig egal??? Schlimmer noch, der Radstand ist dir nicht mal bekannt... Wer 10mm am Hinterbau spürt, der spürt auch 10mm beim Radstand und zwar mindestens genauso deutlich!!!

Ich persönlich orientiere mich gern am Radstand, weil damit Reach und Lenkwinkel in einen Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Wenn ein langer Reach und ein flacher Winkel kombiniert werden, dann kommt da ein Langholztransporter raus... Für mich persönlich waren 1140-1180mm je nach Kettenstrebenlänge und Federweg perfekt. Das Bike hier hat aber kurze Kettenstreben und wenig Federweg und müsste somit im unterem Radstands-Bereich angesiedelt sein, ist es aber nicht... --> Langholztransporter


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Specialized schafft es übrigens irgendwie 422mm Kettenstreben für 27,5" Rahmen zu verbauen. (Ich weiß, anderes Hinterbausystem)



Ja, weil sie keinen Umwerfer montieren...
Meiner Meinung nach der völlig falsche Ansatz für das hier diskutierte Trailbike!


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

Dann sollten wir uns evtl erst mal über die Umwerferkompatibilität Gedanken machen bevor wir ein Problem besprechen welches evtl gar nicht gibt? Gerade bei einem Trailbike ist 1x11 (1x10 / 1x9) ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja, weil sie keinen Umwerfer montieren...
> Meiner Meinung nach der völlig falsche Ansatz für das hier diskutierte Trailbike!


kein Umwerfer, Offset am Sitzrohr... und und und. Das Speci ist halt sehr konsequent ausgelegt, das zeigen auch Geo und Rahmengrößen. Ist aber auch einer der punkte für  unsere Diskussion heute. Wir möchten gerne sehr nah am Bedarf der Biker (User) sein, aber was macht wirtschaftlich Sinn? Jeder im Team hat da so seine Ideen zu, später gibt es dann mehr dazu. Mit den Rahmengrößen ist es halt brutal schwer, die XL und XXL Rahmen der Fanes kommen sehr gut an, die Stückzahlen sind aber mega klein. Nach der Fanes XS hat keiener geschrien, weder hier im Forum noch sonstwo, aber es verkauft sich zigmal besser als XL/XXL zusammen. Irgendwo muss man da als Hersteller auch schauen, was ein echter Bedarf ist und wo übertriebene Nächstenliebe anfängt. Besonders für einen kleinen Hersteller mach es zwar unheimlich viel Sinn, Nischen perfekt zu bedienen, aber wenn dort Geld verbrannt wird bzw. liegen bleibt, kann es halt auch schnell gefährlich werden. Optimalerweise kommen wir auf vier regulaäre Rahmengrößen, wobei ich persönlich dem XS einen Sonderstatus einräumen würde. Ob man das dann im Nachgang entwickelt wie ein eventuelles 29er oder ob es fester Bestandteil des Projekts wird, sehen wir später!


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> - Option 1: Kettenstreben so kurz wie möglich, Reach lang, Stack kurz, Lenkwinkel moderat, Vorbau so kurz wie möglich (fährt sich soundso...)
> - Option 2: Kettenstreben lang, Reach kurz, Stack hoch, Lenkwinkel flach, Vorbau moderat lang (fährt sich soundso)
> - Option 3: ....



Langer Reach und kurzer Stack, sowie kurzer Reach und langer Stack macht keinen Sinn. Das Gegenteil wäre eine gute Geo. Gibt´s auch genug Beispiele für.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Komisch, im ersten Thread zu Geo und Lenkwinkel hast du das Bike mit 10mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge als "Langholztransporter" bezeichnet und jetzt ist der Radstand völlig egal???



Ja, genau das. Die Kettenstrebenlänge fällt mir in der Praxis sehr auf, z.B. beim Hochziehen des Rads oder der Spritzigkeit von Fahrmanövern. Wenn der Radstand dagegen durch den Lenkwinkel oder das Oberrohr generiert wird merke ich den anderen Winkel und den anderen Reach, aber habe nicht notwendiger Weise ein Langholzlaster-Fahrgefühl. Langholzlaster bezieht sich nämlich hier nicht auf den Radstand, sondern auf das Gefühl eines unausgewogenen Geometrie/Längenverhältnisses von vorne (Hauptrahmen) zu hinten (Kettenstreben), das das Bike bei bestimmten Aktionen einfach träge und schwerfällig erscheinen lässt. 
Radstand im Allgemeinen ist für mich was, das zwar durch eine Kombination an Faktoren entstehen mag, die ihrerseits das Fahrgefühl beeinflussen, aber als Summe eher unwichtig ist. Wie gesagt, dann landet halt das HR 2cm weiter im Gemüse, who cares? Wenn ich dagegen bei gleichem Radstand wegen 2cm längerer Kettenstreben das VR nimmer hoch bekomme, stört mich das. 
Und ja, hab ich selber schon so er-fahren, das entstammt keine theoretischen Hirngespinsten. Ob du das verstehst ist mir egal.

@foreigner
wenn du den Satz eins oben drüber beim Zitieren nicht gelöscht hättest, stünde da


scylla schrieb:


> Nur als schnelles Beispiel, das nicht unbedingt Sinn ergeben muss:


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber auch dieser Post zeugt nur von Ignoranz und hat keinerlei Basis.... kann mir egal sein, finds nur schade!



Dann les dir den Post nochmal Wertungsfrei und ohne dich angegriffen zu fühlen. Für jeden der aufgezählten Punkte ist 29 ein Vorteil.
Ich hab außerdem in keinem Wort etwas negatives zur Laufradgröße geschrieben. Reininterprtieren kann man das natürlich schnell 

Ignoranz will ich mir auch net vorwerfen lassen. Besonders wenn es aus der Richtung kommt, wo die freie Wahl genau zu dem Thema komplett ignoriert und unterbunden wird 

Sollte lieber zusammen ein Bier trinken als über Laufradgrößen zu diskutieren...da würden wir schneller zusammenkommen, weils mir relativ egal ist wer was fährt.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

Ich diskutier Laufradgrößen lieber auf dem Trail, aber Bier können wir trotzdem trinken!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich diskutier Laufradgrößen lieber auf dem Trail, aber Bier können wir trotzdem trinken!



So machmers 

Mußt eh erstmal mim Stefan kämpfen, wegen des Steuerrohrs 

G.


----------



## Scili (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mit den Rahmengrößen ist es halt brutal schwer, die XL und XXL Rahmen der Fanes kommen sehr gut an, die Stückzahlen sind aber mega klein. Optimalerweise kommen wir auf vier regulaäre Rahmengrößen, wobei ich persönlich dem XS einen Sonderstatus einräumen würde. Ob man das dann im Nachgang entwickelt wie ein eventuelles 29er oder ob es fester Bestandteil des Projekts wird, sehen wir später!



Meine Einschätzung: Menschen unter 165 sind entweder weiblich oder noch recht jung.
Beides nicht zwingend Personengruppen, die allzu häufig in Forumsdiskussionen anzutreffen sind!

Klar verkauft Ihr bei Alutech mehr XS als XL XXL...
Und logisch, dass sich das hier in den Abstimmungen nicht wiederspiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Meine Einschätzung: Menschen unter 165 sind entweder weiblich oder noch recht jung.
> Beides nicht zwingend Personengruppen, die allzu häufig in Forumsdiskussionen anzutreffen sind!
> 
> Klar verkauft Ihr bei Alutech mehr XS als XL XXL...
> Und logisch, dass sich das hier in den Abstimmungen nicht wiederspiegelt.


Die Ursachen sind schon klar, aber erklär das mal der Community, die "ihr" Bike abstimmt ;-) Hatte ja extra bei den Damen geworben, aber leider haben wir in der Abstimmung keine einzige weibliche Stimme! Und die Jugend.....


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hatte ja extra bei den Damen geworben, aber leider haben wir in der Abstimmung keine einzige weibliche Stimme!



*räusper* 
Aber stimmt schon, leider bin ich wohl die einzige, die hier rumtextet


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2014)

Hat meine Stimme auch nicht gezaehlt?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

Es wurde doch gar nicht gefragt welchen Geschlechts man ist, oder?


----------



## ONE78 (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn ihr nachher telefoniert:

bitte mal die REACH Werte diskutieren. Ich weiß lang ist "in", aber beim nen spassbike, das auch in der Ebene und bei lowspeed spass machen soll, will ich was kurzes, handliches. Da nutzt mir auch ein superkurzer vorbau nicht, wenn ich nicht um die (enge) Kurve komm. Auch diese steilen sitzwinkel die so supereffizientes treten bergauf erlauben könnte man zu Gunsten der Gesamtlänge reduzieren.

achja, kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo das Problem mit dem sitzrohroffset ist? Ich würde da sogar freiwillig einen reinmachen, um den hinterbau am yoke steifer zu machen!


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Und ja, hab ich selber schon so er-fahren, das entstammt keine theoretischen Hirngespinsten. Ob du das verstehst ist mir egal.



Jeder hat seine Meinung bzw. seine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber meine sehen halt anders aus als deine... Deshalb musst du aber nicht eingeschnappt sein, ich wollte nur etwas frotzeln, weil mir der "Langholztransporter" so gut in Erinnerung geblieben ist...


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> achja, kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo das Problem mit dem sitzrohroffset ist? Ich würde da sogar freiwillig einen reinmachen, um den hinterbau am yoke steifer zu machen!



Für mich als Langbeiner liegt das Problem darin, dass ich mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug immer weiter auf dem HR sitze. Zusammen mit den bisher abgestimmten sehr kurzen Kettenstreben ergibt das eine eher unschöne Paarung beim Uphill. Ob und wie stark dieser Effekt ausgeprägt ist, hängt natürlich stark vom finalen Ergebnis ab...


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hatte ja extra bei den Damen geworben, aber leider haben wir in der Abstimmung keine einzige weibliche Stimme! Und die Jugend.....


Die schreiben doch hier was sie fahren wollen und werden happily ignored. 
Meine Holde wuerde nie was in ein MTB Forum schreiben, daher wiederhole ich gern nochmal, was sie kaufen wuerde: 

Klein, dh kurzer reach (37..38). Keinen Stummelvorbauzwang

Tief, dh. geringe Ueberstandshoehe + 26"

Leicht, dh abgespeckter Rahmen + 26"


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Für mich als Langbeiner liegt das Problem darin, dass ich mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug immer weiter auf dem HR sitze. Zusammen mit den bisher abgestimmten sehr kurzen Kettenstreben ergibt das eine eher unschöne Paarung beim Uphill. Ob und wie stark dieser Effekt ausgeprägt ist, hängt natürlich stark vom finalen Ergebnis ab...


Genau hier liegt meiner Meinung auch der Denkfehler: Das größte Problem haben wir bei XS, alle andere Rahmen gehen mehr oder minder problemlos (dank steilerer Sitzwinkel). Bei den kleinen Rahmen (die man ja meist wegen kurzer Beine klein macht) wird auch die Sattelstütze meist viel weniger ausgezogen (wegen kurzen Beinen). Dem entsprechend fällt der negative Effekt bzw. die Verschiebung Richtung Hinterrad geringer aus. Im Gegenteil: Ich habe jetzt schon von einige kleine Fahrern gehört, dass sich Sitzwinkel steiler als 74° unangenehm anfühlen.
Wir werden auch die Reachwerte diskutieren, ebenso die Steuerrohre (kleine Rahmen) und Sitzrohre (große Rahmen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die schreiben doch hier was sie fahren wollen und werden happily ignored.
> Meine Holde wuerde nie was in ein MTB Forum schreiben, daher wiederhole ich gern nochmal, was sie kaufen wuerde:
> 
> Klein, dh kurzer reach (37..38). Keinen Stummelvorbauzwang
> ...


Dann sollte deine Holde mal das Sparen anfangen ;-)


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, genau das. Die Kettenstrebenlänge fällt mir in der Praxis sehr auf, z.B. beim Hochziehen des Rads oder der Spritzigkeit von Fahrmanövern. Wenn der Radstand dagegen durch den Lenkwinkel oder das Oberrohr generiert wird merke ich den anderen Winkel und den anderen Reach, aber habe nicht notwendiger Weise ein Langholzlaster-Fahrgefühl. Langholzlaster bezieht sich nämlich hier nicht auf den Radstand, sondern auf das Gefühl eines unausgewogenen Geometrie/Längenverhältnisses von vorne (Hauptrahmen) zu hinten (Kettenstreben), das das Bike bei bestimmten Aktionen einfach träge und schwerfällig erscheinen lässt.
> Radstand im Allgemeinen ist für mich was, das zwar durch eine Kombination an Faktoren entstehen mag, die ihrerseits das Fahrgefühl beeinflussen, aber als Summe eher unwichtig ist. Wie gesagt, dann landet halt das HR 2cm weiter im Gemüse, who cares? Wenn ich dagegen bei gleichem Radstand wegen 2cm längerer Kettenstreben das VR nimmer hoch bekomme, stört mich das.
> Und ja, hab ich selber schon so er-fahren, das entstammt keine theoretischen Hirngespinsten. Ob du das verstehst ist mir egal.
> 
> ...



Gut das letzte hatte ich überlesen.

Zu den 2 cm Radstand: Also ich bemerke beispielsweise beim hochziehen (essentiell bei überspringen von Wurzeln, etc. und das soll das Trailbike ja spielerisch können) 2cm mehr Reach deutlich mehr als 10mm Kettenstrebe und zwar im negativen Sinne. Daher ist Radstand mir auch nicht völlig egal. Man kann einiges mit sehr kurzen Vorbauten ausgleichen, aber nicht alles. Und auch bei gemäßigt engen Ecken mit mittlerem Speed, sowie bei richtig engen Ecken, spüre ich auch lange Radstände und sein sie mit kurzen Kettenstreben, deutlich.
Ich habe ein Bike mit gut 1180er Radstand und 425mm Kettenstreben, kurzen Kettenstreben und 40er Vorbau. Ist das wendig oder sonderlich spritzig. Definitiv nicht. Leicht mal für einen kleinen Sprung zu ziehen? Schon gar nicht. Und das liegt nicht am Federweg oder der Abstimmung, sondern an der Geo.
Bitte keine elendig langen Radstände machen! Das wird nicht schön bei dem bike und passt kein bischen zum Konzept. So lange (schwerfällige) Kisten gibt´s genug auf dem Markt. 
Bei einem m Rahmen ist alles über 1150mm zu lang bei einem verspielten Trailbike.
Und wie du richtig schreibst, bei einem längeren Reach, macht man eher kürzere Kettenstreben und steilere Winkel, bei kürzerem Reach umgekehrt. So viel unterschiedliches kommt da beim Radstand gar nicht raus unterm Strich.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Neuer 650B Trailbikerahmen (  ) hat übriegens auch wieder 26Zoll Reifen und es funktioniert hervorragend.
> 
> @PamA2013: Und er hat hinten mehr Federweg wie vorne
> 
> G.




Ist das eine Kapitulation?


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

also ich würde dazu jetzt sagen, dass du den Reach merkst und nicht den Radstand 
Aber ist ja egal, ich glaube unterm Strich meinen wir wohl eh fast dasselbe



foreigner schrieb:


> ... bei einem längeren Reach, macht man eher kürzere Kettenstreben und steilere Winkel, bei kürzerem Reach umgekehrt...





@supurb-bicycles 
heißt das jetzt, dass ihr XS evtl doch auf 26'' auslegt?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Kapitulation?



Nein, Nicolai entwickelt zu langsam das was ich will  

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

Schauen wir mal, aber wir werden den kleinen Rahmen nicht sterben lassen nur weil ein Hinterrad schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Find ich gut es nicht im vornherein komplett auszuschließen. Evtl. mit Platz für 26+ !

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Find ich gut es nicht im vornherein komplett auszuschließen. Evtl. mit Platz für 26+ !
> 
> G.


Nur was hilft einem kleinen Menschen 26+ wenn er mit 27,5" Probleme bekommt weil das Hinterrad entweder mit dem Sattel oder dem Hinterteil kollidiert? Da der Durchmesser von 26+ und 27.5 sehr sehr ähnlich ist, dürfte es aus dem Regen in die Traufe sein, oder?
Dann kann man sich den Bauraum auch sparen


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt meiner Meinung auch der Denkfehler: Das größte Problem haben wir bei XS, alle andere Rahmen gehen mehr oder minder problemlos (dank steilerer Sitzwinkel).



Wie gesagt die Aussage war auf mich persönlich bezogen. Ich bin "Langbeiner" mit entsprechendem Sattelauszug und einer Vorliebe für einen verhältnismäßig kurzen Reach (im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße)...
Wenn wir bei 75° SW landen (ist ja wohl noch nicht entschieden), dann ist das kein Problem für mich. Bei einem deutlich flacheren SW würde mich das "von hinten treten" allerdings stören...


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Aussage war auf mich persönlich bezogen. Ich bin "Langbeiner" mit entsprechendem Sattelauszug und einer Vorliebe für einen verhältnismäßig kurzen Reach (im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße)...
> Wenn wir bei 75° SW landen (ist ja wohl noch nicht entschieden), dann ist das kein Problem für mich. Bei einem deutlich flacheren SW würde mich das "von hinten treten" allerdings stören...


Sorry, mit Denkfehler meinte ich nicht dich! Wir machen uns Sorgen um ein Bike (es geht nur um XS), was a) eine "Randgröße" ist und b) vermutlich furchtbar einfach zu lösen ist. Bei allen anderen Größen haben wir ja keinen Stress, dem entsprechend muss man nicht direkt das ganze Konzept verteufeln.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

darf ich dumm dazwischenfragen, was 26+ sein soll?


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dann sollte deine Holde mal das Sparen anfangen ;-)


Oder ihr ruft mal bei LV oder Propain an, wie man sowas im Preisrahmen umsetzt ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Oder ihr ruft mal bei LV oder Propain an, wie man sowas im Preisrahmen umsetzt ;-)


Och danke, bekommen wir schon hin ;-)


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

@LB Jörg ; @supurb-bicycles :
Hab mir eure 29er/27,5" Diskussion ruhig mit angehört und heute Mittag etwas gelesen, das ich hoch interessant fand und sich mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit 29ern deckt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/specialized-2015-enduro-650b-2015.html
Das coole an dem Vergleich ist halt, das wirklich extrem ähnliche Bike mit 650b und 29" verglichen werden. Ausstattung die gleiche, Federkomponenten die gleichen und von der Geometrie so ziemlich das beste aus beiden Laufradgrößen für das Konzept herausgeholt. (Ich persönlich bin das Enduro 29 noch nicht gefahren, es ist aber das bike das mich am meisten interessieren würde, es einfach mal zu testen, da ich es für den besten 29er überhaupt halte).

Aus dem was bei diesem Test herauskommt, kann man nur sagen, dass 650B gegenüber 29" eindeutig die bessere Wahl für unser kleines Spassbike ist.
Das deckt sich im übrigen mit meinen bisherigen 29er Erfahrungen (die aber auch nur maximal 130mm/140mm All-mountain waren).
Die wären:
- um so steiler und langsamer ein Anstieg ist, desto mehr dreht sich der Überrollvorteil des 29ers in einen Nachteil (rollt schwerer, man merkt die schwereren und größeren Laufräder mit trägerer Beschleunigung). Da ich eigentlich gerne meine Berge auf kurzer, steiler Rampe hoch fahre, bin ich bergauf kein 29er Fan.
- Bergab oder im Singletrail ist das einlenkverhalten von 29ern nicht so schön und leicht. Auch muss man sich tatsächlich mit dem 29er mehr in die Kurve legen. Ein 29er wird sich nie so leicht und easy fahren wie es ein Bike mit kleineren Laufrädern kann. Daher wird es auch nie diese Verspieltheit erreichen, die kleinere Laufräder bieten. Das ist meine Meinung. Daher bin ich voll und ganz bei LB Jörg und sage: Für unser Spaß-orientiertes, wendiges Trailbike ist 650B das wesentlich passendere als ein 29er, mag das auch noch so gut fahren. (Im übrigen wären 26" noch passender )

PS: Ich bin kein verweigerer, was neue Laufradgrößen angeht. Mein nächster DHler wird sicher 27,5" haben. Aber Riesenräder an Spaß-orientiertem, wendigen, spritzigen Bike, das sich sehr "easy" fahren lassen soll? Neeee, falsches Bike dafür.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich dumm dazwischenfragen, was 26+ sein soll?


26"Felgen mit pummeligen Reifen, die dann genauso groß sind wie 27,5" aber viel schwerer zu bekommen....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

Ein ganz neuer Trend der sich an einem neuen Trend orientiert um mit altem Material gegen den nicht mehr ganz so neuen Trend an stinken zu können, damit auch die trendy sein können die die neuen Trends doof finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (14. Juli 2014)

Oooder beim Anblick von Harvesterspuren Komplexe bekommen


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich dumm dazwischenfragen, was 26+ sein soll?



26+ ist die neue Laufradgröße, die endlich die Vorteile von 650B und 26" vereint. Es vereint das eindeutig bessere Überrollverhalten der 650B mit der Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit von 26". In Zoll genau entspricht es übrigens 26,85".

Hauptsächlich ist 26+ aber von der Bikebranche initiiert und soll 650B ablösen (Bei 650B wird es in den nächsten Jahren keine neuen Teile mehr geben, die Ersatzteilversorgung ist auch nicht sicher). Das soll natürlich die Leute dazu bringen von 650B endlich auf 26+ umzusteigen und damit der Bikebranche ordentlich Geld in die Kassen spülen. Man merkt das schon, eigentlich wird nur noch 26+ beworben, 650B ist spätestens nach der Eurobike tot.
Einzig Specialized will noch an 650B festhalten.


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 26"Felgen mit pummeligen Reifen, die dann genauso groß sind wie 27,5" aber viel schwerer zu bekommen....



Zählt ein 2.5er schon zu 26+??? Wenn ja, dann bin ich ja voll im Trend...


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 26"Felgen mit pummeligen Reifen, die dann genauso groß sind wie 27,5" aber viel schwerer zu bekommen....


So könnt´s auch stimmen. 
Dem anzufügen ist noch: Pummelige Reifen, die einem mit unkontrolliertem Dämpfungsverhalten sogar das Fahrwerk etwas versauen.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Zählt ein 2.5er schon zu 26+??? Wenn ja, dann bin ich ja voll im Trend...


Für mein Verständnis eher alles über 2,5


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> 26+ ist die neue Laufradgröße, die endlich die Vorteile von 650B und 26" vereint. Es vereint das eindeutig bessere Überrollverhalten der 650B mit der Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit von 26". In Zoll genau entspricht es übrigens 26,85".
> 
> Hauptsächlich ist 26+ aber von der Bikebranche initiiert und soll 650B ablösen (Bei 650B wird es in den nächsten Jahren keine neuen Teile mehr geben, die Ersatzteilversorgung ist auch nicht sicher). Das soll natürlich die Leute dazu bringen von 650B endlich auf 26+ umzusteigen und damit der Bikebranche ordentlich Geld in die Kassen spülen. Man merkt das schon, eigentlich wird nur noch 26+ beworben, 650B ist spätestens nach der Eurobike tot.
> Einzig Specialized will noch an 650B festhalten.


Und in der Ironie steckt wieder ein guter Teil Realität, denn 26+ funktioniert nur auf den ersten Blick mit Altteilen. Die breiten Schlappen brauchen mindestens 35mm breite Felgen, mit 30mm gehts evtl. auchnoch. Und die sind ja auch nicht grad weit verbreitet.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 26"Felgen mit pummeligen Reifen, die dann genauso groß sind wie 27,5" aber viel schwerer zu bekommen....



Fatbikes gibt's doch schon länger!
Oder sind das dann halbfette Fatbikes? Und was hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatbikes gibt's doch schon länger!
> Oder sind das dann halbfette Fatbikes? Und was hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun?


Ja, Halbfette Fatbikes trifft es ganz gut. So ca. 2,6-2,8x26".
Das betrifft uns in so fern, dass der gute Joerg regelmäßig um ausreichend Reifenfreiheit für die Dinger bettelt.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und in der Ironie steckt wieder ein guter Teil Realität, denn 26+ funktioniert nur auf den ersten Blick mit Altteilen. Die breiten Schlappen brauchen mindestens 35mm breite Felgen, mit 30mm gehts evtl. auchnoch. Und die sind ja auch nicht grad weit verbreitet.


Geil, ich hole meine alten Sun Double Tracks wieder raus und bin voll in. Kommt alles wieder ...
Meine Meinung: Dieses 26+ ist ähnlich sinnloser Müll wie Fatbikes. Wer dafür Geld ausgibt hat einfach zu viel davon. Sehr breite Reifen fangen unkontrolliert das Hüpfen an, sind schwammig in Kuven (auch auf breiten Felgen), ... . Der Grund weshalb man selbst im DH nicht mehr breiter als max. 2.5 macht. Und da sind die Reifen dank stabilerer Flanken eh schon besser im Fahrverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geil, ich hole meine alten Sun Double Tracks wieder raus und bin voll in. Kommt alles wieder ...
> Meine Meinung: Dieses 26+ ist ähnlich sinnloser Müll wie Fatbikes. Wer dafür Geld ausgibt hat einfach zu viel davon. Sehr breite Reifen fangen unkontrolliert das hüpfen an, sind schwammig in Kuven (auch auf breiten Felgen), ... . Der Grund weshalb man selbst im DH nicht mehr breiter als max. 2.5 macht. Und da sind die Reifen dank stabilerer Flanken eh schon besser im Fahrverhalten.



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du sowas schon mal gefahren hast um das beurteilen zu können? 
Um mehr Spaß beim Breitreifen-Bashing zu haben und hier für weniger OT zu sorgen, empfehle ich einen kleinen Ausflug hier rüber http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/fat-tire-bikes.244/


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du sowas schon mal gefahren hast um das beurteilen zu können?
> Um mehr Spaß beim Breitreifen-Bashing zu haben und hier für weniger OT zu sorgen, empfehle ich einen kleinen Ausflug hier rüber http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/fat-tire-bikes.244/


Schon vor Jahren von Surley. Ergebnis: Siehe oben.
Da haben selbst die 3,0er Gazalotti oder die alten 2,7er Intense FRO (waren eigentlich auch 3,0) am Dropbike mehr Spaß gemacht. Da hat drüber-Traktoren wenigsten Spaß gemacht (dank ordentlich Federweg und DH-Geo).


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

Also nach langer Beratung schaut es wie folgt aus:
- ab morgen gibt es eine neue Abstimmung bzgl. der Geo. Die Fehler wurden entfernt und den, bis dato favorisierten, Geometrien Alternativen zur Seite gestellt. 
und den Rest erzähle ich nach dem Abendbrot....  ;-)


----------



## nuts (14. Juli 2014)

Um mal wieder zur Geometrie zurück zu kommen. Was wäre, wenn wir morgen eine Stichwahl zwischen diesen Optionen machen würden? Sprich: Es würde immer entweder Variante 1 oder 2 einer Größe realisiert, es gäbe 5 Größen.

*Zur Erklärung, wie diese Größen zustande gekommen sind, und was sich jetzt doch noch alles geändert hat:*

Die *XS-Größe* machte Bauraum-technisch etwas Schwierigkeiten, dem flacheren Sitzwinkel sei Dank. Und der zusätzliche Innenlagerdrop und das unmöglich kurze Steuerrohr für den flachen Stack ebenfalls. Also: 26". Die Idee ist, diese Größe dann als Bike für Jugendliche oder wirklich kleine Fahrer und Fahrerinnen anzubieten. Jetzt waren unheimlich wenige Stimmen auf XS entfallen, aber da müssen wir einfach festhalten: Das Forum ist nicht unbedingt ein Hotspot von Jugendlichen oder Frauen. Aus dem Verkauf ist aber bekannt, dass XS Bikes besser gehen als XXL-Bikes. Mit einer längeren Sattelstütze oder einem Vorbau kann man ein Fahrrad bedingt vergrößern - in die andere Richtung wird das schwierig. Alles Gründe, warum wir gesagt haben: XS bis XL, das leuchtet ein und ergibt Sinn.

Bei der *S-Größe* treten an: S Race und eine modifizierte S-Version. Beide sind recht niedrig, so dass diese Rahmengröße die meisten Damen ansprechen dürfte (so von der Gauss-Verteilung her). Die Längen sind nicht so kurz, es stehen aber 2 zur Wahl, die beliebtere möge gewinnen.

Bei *M* sieht es ähnlich aus: M Race war die populärste, wir lassen aber noch eine kürzere Variante antreten, denn der Radstand war ja fehlerhaft berechnet worden - eventuell wäre M Race jetzt einigen zu lang - auch hier: Die Version mit mehr Stimmen macht das Rennen.

Bei *L *haben wir ein bisschen mehr gedreht: Beide zur Wahl stehenden Rahmen wären ein klein wenig höher. Ansonsten gibt es auch hier 2 Längen, die eine von M Race aus der ersten Runde, und die kürzere, gleiche Argumentation wie bei M.

Für die ganz großen Jungs haben wir 2 Versionen *XL*. Hier jetzt zwei Höhen und nur eine Länge in der Entscheidung, wir glauben, dass der Ultra-Radstand der größten Größe in Runde 1 abgeschreckt hat - schauen wir mal, ob sich genügend ganz lange finden. Hintergedanke: Evtl. wechseln jetzt ja einige der kleineren XL Variante auf das neue, leicht höhere L, was die Gunst in Richtung ganz hoher Rahmen kippen könnte.





Fragen, Anregungen, Änderungswünsche? Überlege gerade, bei XL die Wahl zwischen 50 und 52 zu stellen. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Juli 2014)

weiter geht es:
- das XS wird umgesetzt, allerdings bekommt es einen Sonderstatus. Wir werden es in der Serie nur als 26" und einer eher günstigen Ausstattungsvariante bringen, d.h. es wird von der späteren ICB Wunschausstattung keinen XS Ableger geben. Die Idee dahinter ist einfach: durchdie Fokusierung auf einen günstigen Preispunkt und die Bündelung zweier Zielgruppen (Kids und kleine Einsteiger) errichten wir eine sinnvolle wirtschaftliche Basis, die es uns ermöglicht, der dritten Zielgruppe ein ordentliches Rahmenset (mit abgestimmten Dämpfer) anbieten zu können. Deal? Das Rahmenset wird aber entweder a) mit Hinweis auf die Bauraumproblematik bei 650b verkauft, oder b) mittels eines, im Hub reduzierten, Dämpfer im Federweg kastriert. 
- sobald die Geo steht, starten wir mit den Schnittstellen und sonstigen Standards, da könne wir auch erste Komponenten besprechen/ diskutieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

Bei 465 reach bin ich raus. Unter 480 geht bei mir nix. Ein Trailbike mit über 60mm Vorbau? Nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 465 reach bin ich raus. Unter 480 geht bei mir nix. Ein Trailbike mit über 60mm Vorbau? Nö.



Vllt. drehen wir es auch einfach um? Beide mit 500er Sitzrohr, 465 oder 480 mm reach? Oder XL wählt aus dreien:

490 Sitzrohr, 465 Reach
510 Sitzrohr, 465 Reach
510 Sitzrohr, 480 Reach

?


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Vllt. drehen wir es auch einfach um? Beide mit 500er Sitzrohr, 465 oder 480 mm reach? Oder XL wählt aus dreien:



Nochmal die Frage von oben, warum gebt Ihr nicht einfach fünf Sitzrohrlängen vor und laßt die Leute frei über Reach und Stack abstimmen. Das wäre Schritt 1.
Bei der zweiten Abstimmung treten je Sitzrohrlänge zwei Mittelwerte aus der Abstimmung gegen einander an. Fertig!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

Die Höhe des Sitzrohrs ist mir egal, solange 49-52. Für andere mit kürzeren Beinen ist es evtl. mit 49 flexibler, zb wegen Moveloc.
Ich mag superkurzen Radstand, zb für Smrk usw. Aber der Reach ist mir wichtiger. Ich brauche aber keine Extrawurst, wenn 90% der Leute von so einem Reach erschreckt sind. Gibt ja noch Mondraker.
Als ich vor Jahren mal auf einem xxl-Spezi im Radladen probesaß, fand ich das auch total bekloppt. Daher verkauft Cube ja auch so viele Bikes in 23" mit 440 Reach und 120er Vorbau. 
Nur mir taugt es eben nicht.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bei der *S-Größe* treten an: S Race und eine modifizierte S-Version. Beide sind recht hoch, ...



Ich hab das mal korrigiert 
Auch bei euren neuen Geometriewerten würde ich zwingend wieder beim Kinderrad (XS) landen, weil der Stack bei S für mich einfach mal so garnicht geht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

Soll das Oberrohr bei größeren Rahmen nach oben wandern oder bei jedem Rahmen auf der gleichen Höhe, vom Tretlager gemessen, sein?


----------



## bsg (14. Juli 2014)

Das bisherige L fand ich (1,85) besser. Die 2m Männer können doch XL nehmen ...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Das bisherige L fand ich (1,85) besser. Die 2m Männer können doch XL nehmen ...


Nein die xl sind für 2m zu kurz. Die sind für 1.85


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2014)

Ich finde XL für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck mit meinen 1,90 nen Tuck zu lang. Somit ändert sich an meinem Zielkonflikt genau nix. Entweder zu langer Hauptrahmen oder zu kurzes Sitzrohr. Den Unterschied zwischen den XL-Varianten empfinde ich als eher marginal.


----------



## DHK (14. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Das bisherige L fand ich (1,85) besser. Die 2m Männer können doch XL nehmen ...



Geht mir mit 1,86 genau gleich..


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein die xl sind für 2m zu kurz. Die sind für 1.85


Und ich denke schon das M recht lang für mich 183 ist. Zu sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

@nuts : Warum ist M jetzt noch länger geworden als es eh schon war ? M hatte mal 425mm Reach. So ist ja kaum mehr Unterschied zu M Race (oder jetzt M2). Ich weiß, dass du langen Reach magst, aber das mag ja nicht jeder. Bitte nicht ganz die kurzen Varianten streichen.
Also bitte M1 wieder auf max. 425mm (420 wäre mir noch lieber).

Noch angefügt: Ja S2 hat den gleichen Reach, aber hat für einen 1,80m Fahrer einfach ein zu kurzes Sitzrohr.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur was hilft einem kleinen Menschen 26+ wenn er mit 27,5" Probleme bekommt weil das Hinterrad entweder mit dem Sattel oder dem Hinterteil kollidiert? Da der Durchmesser von 26+ und 27.5 sehr sehr ähnlich ist, dürfte es aus dem Regen in die Traufe sein, oder?
> Dann kann man sich den Bauraum auch sparen



War den restlichen Tag radeln, drum hab ich wieder alles verpaßt 
Spart dennoch Bauraum nach vorne. 
Wenn mans nicht nutzt hat man wenigstens anständig Reifenfreiheit (siehe aktuelles Renngeschehen in Frankreich)
Bietet mehr Grip ohne weiche Gummimischung.
Und hat übriegens nichts mehr mit Gazzalotti oder dergleichen zu tun.

Aber egal, jetzt kommte eh die neue Abstimmung auf die wir uns konzentrieren sollten und die normalen Größen haben eh 650B.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Das etwas höher in L find ich positiv. Muß jetzt wirklich sagen das ich mit den korrigierten Werten nicht mehr für Race stimmen würde.

G.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Juli 2014)

Ich frag mich immer noch warum die reach Werte So groß sind. Ist das wirklich der Trend oder verpeil ich da was?
Mein Headline in S ist da So kurz wie das XS hier, das S hier schon deutlich länger.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts : Warum ist M jetzt noch länger geworden als es eh schon war ? M hatte mal 425mm Reach. So ist ja kaum mehr Unterschied zu M Race (oder jetzt M2). Ich weiß, dass du langen Reach magst, aber das mag ja nicht jeder. Bitte nicht ganz die kurzen Varianten streichen.
> Also bitte M1 wieder auf max. 425mm (420 wäre mir noch lieber).
> 
> Noch angefügt: Ja S2 hat den gleichen Reach, aber hat für einen 1,80m Fahrer einfach ein zu kurzes Sitzrohr.



Willst du eine Variostütze oder eine normale fahren? S wäre dann deine Rahmengröße, wenn du auf eher kürzere Rahmen stehst.. oder du probierst es einfach mal mit etwas mehr Reach..


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer noch warum die reach Werte So groß sind. Ist das wirklich der Trend oder verpeil ich da was?
> Mein Headline in S ist da So kurz wie das XS hier, das S hier schon deutlich länger.



Der Trend ist, was den Reach angeht, def. um mindestens eine Nummer verschoben worden. Aber war schon letztes Jahr der Trand.

G.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

Der Stack bei M ist ja auch noch höher geworden. Auch da fand ich die alten besser.
Also, von den neuen Werten ist kein bike dabei, das ich kaufen würde. Wenn sowas wie M2 kommt bin ich eh raus. Bin dann nicht beleidigt oder sonst irgend so etwas, ist aber überhaupt nicht mehr das, was ich mir ansatzweise vorgestellt hab.
Meiner Ansicht nach wäre so ein bike weder wendig, noch verspielt, noch leicht hoch zu ziehen. Hab mir - wie Stefan es auch mal beschrieben hat - ein bike das sich intuitiv und leicht fährt vorgestellt und nicht´s was man wieder mit Nachdruck und Hauruck fahren muss. Das mag schnell sein, da kann ich aber mein ICB 1 behalten, das ist im Zweifelsfall noch schneller bergab.

Der Ruf nach 430mm Kettenstreben war von einigen Leuten (nicht nur von mir) da. Wurde aber ignoriert. Dass wenn die Leute vor die Wahl 425mm und 435mm Kettenstreben die gestellt werden, die kurze Variante raus kommt, hätte ich auch vorher sagen können. Jetzt wurden bereits längere Reach-Werte zur ersten Abstimmung gebracht, also vorher mal gefordert oder diskutiert wurden. Warum hat man sich nicht daran orientiert was in den Geo-Diskussionen von Anfang an genannt wurde? Zur Erinnerung: Das waren für eine normale Variante 415-420mm für klassischen M Rahmen, für lange Wahl-Variante 430mm. Inzwischen ist das bereits die kurze M Variante. (Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass für 440mm Reach der Lenkwinkel von 67° eigentlich schon zu flach ist, will man kein Enduro bauen. Ein echtes 160mm  Race-Enduro wie das Orbea Rallon ist auch nur noch ein halbes Grad flacher, bei ähnlichem Reach aber sogar weniger Stack) Das gibt nur wieder ein Bike bei dem man um den Grip am Vorderrad ringen muss.
Es kann einem ein wenig so vorkommen, als würden die Abstimmungen schon im Vorfeld in eine Richtung beeinflusst. Kann sein, dass auch anders was ähnliches raus käme, aber geht mal einen Schritt zurück und schaut euch die Geos nochmal an:

Ist das ein Bike das sich leicht und intuitiv ohne viel Nachdruck fährt und das wirklich wendig ist, leicht aufs Hinterrad oder in den Bunny-Hop zu ziehen?
Von mir: Ganz klares NEIN!
Aber ich dachte, das soll es eigentlich werden. Oder habe ich so andere Vorstellungen von einem verspielten Bike, als alle anderen ...


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Willst du eine Variostütze oder eine normale fahren? S wäre dann deine Rahmengröße, wenn du auf eher kürzere Rahmen stehst.. oder du probierst es einfach mal mit etwas mehr Reach..



Ich brauch nichts probieren, ich weiß was ich für dieses Bike nicht mag. Hab genug probiert.
Und ich hätte gerne noch ein vorhandenes Sitzrohr. 
Wenn ich bei 1,80m S fahren soll, dann stimmt was mit dem Sizing nicht. Normal überlege ich, ob ich M oder L fahre. Wenn ich das bike kurz haben will, dann nehme ich M. Ich könnte bei 440mm Sitzrohr bereits locker eine 200mm Movoleck fahren, was ich gar nicht will. Eine 150mm Reverb ist mir viel lieber und schon fast zu viel Verstellung. Warum soll ich also mit so wenig Einschub fahren. Das ist völlig unnötig und belastet nur das Material, sonst nichts.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Trend ist, was den Reach angeht, def. um mindestens eine Nummer verschoben worden. Aber war schon letztes Jahr der Trand.
> 
> G.


 Na dann Prost,ich mein ich bin ja schon nicht klein mit172cm und SL 83, komm mit dem healine in S (16,5") aber echt gut zurecht.
Ich nutze es hauptsächlich zum touren und mal um techniche trails zu fahren. Da frag ich mich wie kleiner Menschen bei dem XS Rahmen und noch mehr reach was kompaktes finden sollen!?
Direktmount Voraus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (14. Juli 2014)

596mm Oberrohr bei Rahmengrösse S? Der Reach ist durch die Bank zu lang. Was soll sich daran denn noch verspielt fahren?


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich brauch nichts probieren, ich weiß was ich für dieses Bike nicht mag. Hab genug probiert.
> Und ich hätte gerne noch ein vorhandenes Sitzrohr.
> Wenn ich bei 1,80m S fahren soll, dann stimmt was mit dem Sizing nicht. Normal überlege ich, ob ich M oder L fahre. Wenn ich das bike kurz haben will, dann nehme ich M. Ich könnte bei 440mm Sitzrohr bereits locker eine 200mm Movoleck fahren, was ich gar nicht will. Eine 150mm Reverb ist mir viel lieber und schon fast zu viel Verstellung. Warum soll ich also mit so wenig Einschub fahren. Das ist völlig unnötig und belastet nur das Material, sonst nichts.



Bin minimal kleiner als du und empfinde einen 430er-440er Reach als optimal, einfach um kurze Vorbauten fahren zu können. Durch einen kurzen Vorbau habe ich ein viel direkteres, kontrolliertes Lenkverhalten. Solltest du mal probieren, es ist eine Bereicherung!

Bisher habe ich noch nie jemanden getroffen der eine 150er Variostütze verbaut hat obwohl er die 200er fahren könnte...


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

Noch eins: Am Anfang des Projektes waren bikes genannt, die als Beispiel für das was wir ungefähr wollen her halten sollten. On One Codeine oder Santa Cruz Blur TR (nachfolger 5010) waren da die Beispiele. 
Nur mal so am Rande:
Reach Wert On One 412mm, Santa Cruz 403mm mit 68° Lenkwinkel. (Beides für m) Radstände auch deutlich kürzer.
Auch so ein kleiner Wink, wohin wir abdriften. Mit dem Ursprünglichen Konzept hat´s halt echt nichts mehr zu tun.
Mit Trend hat das auch nicht´s zu tun. Santa Cruz 5010 und Codeine sind beides brandneue Bikes.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin minimal kleiner als du und empfinde einen 430er-440er Reach als optimal, einfach um kurze Vorbauten fahren zu können. Durch einen kurzen Vorbau habe ich ein viel direkteres, kontrolliertes Lenkverhalten. Solltest du mal probieren, es ist eine Bereicherung!
> 
> Bisher habe ich noch nie jemanden getroffen der eine 150er Variostütze verbaut hat obwohl er die 200er fahren könnte...


Ich sag dir was: Ich fahr sogar nur eine 125er Reverb, weil mir die völlig ausreicht und länger hält. Mein längster Vorbau von meinen aktuellen Bikes befindet sich an meinem DH-Bike. Der Hat 50mm, der am Enduro 40mm (übrigens bei 425mm Reach). Das Problem sind teilweise zu steile Sitzwinkel. Die machen auch so lange Reach-Werte nötig. Aber ein bischen kürzer sitzen schadet auch nichts. Wir bauen kein CC oder Marathon Race Bike.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Trend ist, was den Reach angeht, def. um mindestens eine Nummer verschoben worden. Aber war schon letztes Jahr der Trand.
> 
> G.


Den Käse machen nur ein paar Firmen. Specialized (die Vorreiter, was langen Reach und kurzes Heck angeht) rudern bei den neusten Modellen schon wieder eher zurück. Santa Cruz, Intense, Evil, Norco, ... haben da bis heute nicht so richtig mitgemacht. Und das sind alles coole Bikes, die den Trail-bike Charakter zum Teil viel deutlicher raus bringen, selbst bei ihren gemäßigten Enduro-bikes.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die reachwerte auch immernoch zu lang!
ich würde als langbeiner mit 193cm jetzt zum L1greifen, das könnte vom radstand grad noch so gehen. Mit kurzem vorbau passt auch der reach. Lieber wären mir die längen vom M, aber dann brauche ich eine 500ter stütze...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2014)

Ich muss in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. 1,90m Männer überlegen wie sie mit 46er Sitzrohren klar kommen können, um ein halbwegs kurzes Bike zu bekommen, weil XL nen Enduro wird. Das kann doch nicht der richtige Weg für ein verspielt es Trailbike sein?
Ich fahre gerade
Sitzrohr 510,
Reach 410,
Stack 597,
66° LW,
71.5° Sitzwinkel.
Das mit 70er Vorbau passt ganz gut.

Etwas optimiert und ans Fully angepasst würde ich mir ungefähr folgendes wünschen:
Sitzrohr 480,
Reach 440,
Stack 620,
67° LW,
73° Sitzwinkel
40er oder 50er Vorbau
Kettenstreben 430

Das wäre für mich ein schönes L das noch bei 1,90 gut passt und noch quirlig genug ist. Halt das aktuell KLEINE L, aber mit längerem Sitzrohr. Das große L ginge auch noch, aber was soll dann die 1,80m Fraktion fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich sag dir was: Ich fahr sogar nur eine 125er Reverb, weil mir die völlig ausreicht und länger hält. Mein längster Vorbau von meinen aktuellen Bikes befindet sich an meinem DH-Bike. Der Hat 50mm, der am Enduro 40mm (übrigens bei 425mm Reach). Das Problem sind teilweise zu steile Sitzwinkel. Die machen auch so lange Reach-Werte nötig. Aber ein bischen kürzer sitzen schadet auch nichts. Wir bauen kein CC oder Marathon Race Bike.



Inwiefern wirkt sich denn der Sitzrohrwinkel auf den effektiven Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker aus? Ich habs schon vielfach gepostet und du hast es immer gekonnt ignoriert, deswegen hier die Antwort: Er wirkt sich NICHT auf den horizontalen Abstand Sattel - Lenker aus.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Inwiefern wirkt sich denn der Sitzrohrwinkel auf den effektiven Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker aus? Ich habs schon vielfach gepostet und du hast es immer gekonnt ignoriert, deswegen hier die Antwort: Er wirkt sich NICHT auf den horizontalen Abstand Sattel - Lenker aus.



Bei gleichem reach wird doch das oberrohr länger, wenn der sitzwinkel flacher wird. Oder nicht?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

Nein, weil der horizontale Abstand Sattel - Tretlager von deiner eigenen Körpergeometrie abhängt und der Sattel entsprechend horizontal verschoben werden muss, dass du ein Lot Kniescheibe - Pedalachse bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung fällen kannst.


----------



## knogi (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finde auch, dass die S-Rahmen zu hoch sind. Wenn ich mich für einen der beiden entscheiden müsste, dann eher noch S1. Als Alternative bliebe noch der XS2-Rahmen, der ist aber fast schon zu kurz. Vielleicht sind meine Vorlieben ja auch nicht normal, aber wenn ich mit 170cm und 78cm Schrittfreiheit mir fast schon einen XS-Rahmen überlege, was machen dann die Leute die nochmal 5cm kleiner sind als ich? Bin ich wirklich so klein?  Bei anderen Herstellern liege ich oft zwischen S und M.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt schon, aber bei sitzwinkel um die 74grad brauche ich (auch am rennrad) eine stütze mit offset um gut/richtig zu sitzen. Also könnte von mir aus, auch der sitzwinkel flacher sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das große L ginge auch noch, aber was soll dann die 1,80m Fraktion fahren?



SM - je nach Vorlieben.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nein, weil der horizontale Abstand Sattel - Tretlager von deiner eigenen Körpergeometrie abhängt und der Sattel entsprechend horizontal verschoben werden muss, dass du ein Lot Kniescheibe - Pedalachse bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung fällen kannst.



Das wäre wirklich zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn das so wäre, aber es entspricht bei den heutigen Geos mit den steilen Sitzwinkeln einfach nicht mehr der Realität. Wenn man das erreichen möchte muss man schon massive Offset-Stützen fahren, oder eben viel flachere Sitzwinkel verbauen. Und dann wäre genau das was ich schreibe der Fall: Der horizontale Abstand Sattel -Lenker würde deutlich länger werden und die Sitzposition gestreckter. Folglich braucht man nicht so lange Reach-Werte.
Bei den Sitzwinkeln, die heute oft verbau oder favorisiert werden tritt man leider deutlich von vorne. Das geht nicht nur auf die Knie, sondern macht die Räder auch unnötig lang und träge. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die meinen, man tritt sonst von hinten oder das Vorderrad steigt. Und das bei straffen 130mm mit kaum Negativfederweg, das auch kaum hinten einsacken sollte. Kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen und zeugt eigentlich eher von mangelnder Bergauf-Fahrtechnik. Das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Auch ich schließe mich den Vorrednern in Bezug auf Sattelrohrlänge an. Was 460mm bei L oder 430mm bei M soll, bzw. damit man vernünftige Reach Werte bei 1,80m bekommt  gar S mit 410mm, verstehe ich nicht.
Die Geo von S mit 440er Sitzrohr und 5-10mm mehr Stack  wären ein schöner m Rahmen. 430mm Kettenstreben und es wäre perfekt.
Das mit den superkurzen Sitzrohren ist jetzt nur wegen einer Sattelstütze mit irrem Verstellbereich begründet, die sich an Vert-Rider und ähnliches richtet und ich dachte, dafür bauen wir nicht extra dieses Rad. Dann weiß ich auch nicht, was das soll.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Juli 2014)

Damit nicht alle immer nur meckern: Ich (176) könnte sowohl mit M1 als auch S2 prima leben. Wahrscheinlich würde ich mich wegen der Option auf eine lange Variostütze für S2 entscheiden.


----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2014)

Zusammengefasst: Alle ein bisschen kürzer (und manche etwas kleiner) und jeder ist zufrieden. Die großen Jungs nehmen XL, die 1,85er L und so weiter ... Bei Reach / Oberrohrlänge muss man ja nicht übertreiben. Und beim Lenkwinkel wäre mehr als 67 durchaus denkbar ...


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

forgeigner, das ist jetzt Realitätsverweigerung  - ich glaube kaum, dass die Rahmenhersteller die Sitzrohre so auslegen, dass man nicht mehr effizient treten kann, ohne sich das Knie zu zerstören. Vielleicht hast du auch sehr lange Oberschenkel und hast deshalb Probleme, die andere nicht kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

Aha...
Ein 2010er M Torque ist nun hier bei XS-S1 einzuordnen 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/canyon-torque-alpinist/a3982.html


Wenn das so kommt kauf ich den Rahmen!

Mein Traum von nem BMX mit Schaltung und Federung ist WAAAAHRRR geworden 
(ICH: 1,86!)
Dirtjump- BMX Rahmen hatten auch eher langen Reach. Passt ^^


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> forgeigner, das ist jetzt Realitätsverweigerung  - ich glaube kaum, dass die Rahmenhersteller die Sitzrohre so auslegen, dass man nicht mehr effizient treten kann, ohne sich das Knie zu zerstören. Vielleicht hast du auch sehr lange Oberschenkel und hast deshalb Probleme, die andere nicht kennen.



Nein, die schauen da gar nicht mehr darauf. Probier´s doch selbst aus. Stefan hat doch selbst gesagt, dass das bei der Entwicklung kein Thema ist und da keiner schaut ob irgendwo ein Lot durchs Knie geht. Echte Tretergonomie ist bei der Entwicklung von All-Mountain und Enduro-bikes anscheinend nicht nur völlig unwichtig, sondern nicht mal mehr ein Thema auf das geschaut wird.



bsg schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Alle ein bisschen kürzer (und manche etwas kleiner) und jeder ist zufrieden. Die großen Jungs nehmen XL, die 1,85er L und so weiter ... Bei Reach / Oberrohrlänge muss man ja nicht übertreiben. Und beim Lenkwinkel wäre mehr als 67 durchaus denkbar ...



430mm Kettenstreben hast du noch vergessen.



Off-Topic: Fand ich aber sehr interessant. Kona bringt 2015 neues Enduro: Process 167. Auf 26" !


----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

Witzig. Gar nicht so viel zur ersten Runde verändert, aber plötzlich ganz schön Änderungswünsche.

Ich mache also:

Alles kürzer außer XL
L ein längeres Sitzrohr
S niedrigeren Stack

Was vergessen?





Achja, 430er Streben. Können wir uns auf folgendes einigen: Das ICB kriegt 425 mm horizontale Kettenstrebenlänge? Dann sind es real nämlich ein wenig mehr und alle sind glücklich


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Witzig. Gar nicht so viel zur ersten Runde verändert, aber plötzlich ganz schön Änderungswünsche.
> 
> Ich mache also:
> 
> ...



Man kann´s und halt nicht recht machen. 

Ja, die Kettenstreben auf 430mm.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die S-Rahmen zu hoch sind. Wenn ich mich für einen der beiden entscheiden müsste, dann eher noch S1. Als Alternative bliebe noch der XS2-Rahmen, der ist aber fast schon zu kurz. Vielleicht sind meine Vorlieben ja auch nicht normal, aber wenn ich mit 170cm und 78cm Schrittfreiheit mir fast schon einen XS-Rahmen überlege, was machen dann die Leute die nochmal 5cm kleiner sind als ich? Bin ich wirklich so klein?  Bei anderen Herstellern liege ich oft zwischen S und M.



Genau meine Rede (170 / 82 cm). Ich fahre normalerweise S-Rahmen. Hier käme ich mit S nicht zurecht, dank des viel zu hohen Stacks. 570mm Stack (am XS) geht, alles drüber wäre ein Chopper für mich. Das kommt, wie ich schon mal nachgegrübelt habe, durch das sacktiefe Tretlager, das hier abgestimmt wurde. Aber dann müsste man halt auch die Steuerrohre anpassen und gleichfalls niedriger machen. On-One hatte beim alten 456C ein 90mm Steuerrohr bei Rahmengröße 16''. Perfekt!
So recht kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen, außer Größe S ist mittlerweile für 1,80m gedacht, und Größe XS für alles drunter. Spiegelt sich ja auch hier wieder, wenn man mal liest, wer sich von der Gr. S Geometrie angesprochen fühlt.
Reach fände ich beim S1 genau richtig, der XS2 (oder S2 in die andere Richtung) Reach ginge auch noch klar.

Ich habe auch schon zigmal gepredigt, dass man mal bei den Sitzrohrhöhen runter müsste von den aktuellen Standards, damit auch kleine Leute endlich mal ausreichend Platz für die zusätzliche Bauhöhe von Variostützen haben. Die aktuellen Standards sind bei vielen S Rahmen 400-405mm Sitzrohr. Was machen wir hier? Wir legen einen drauf und machen 410mm. Toll 
Das bestätigt nur meinen Verdacht: S scheint für 1,80 Menschen gedacht zu sein.

Man könnte eigentlich getrost die Größen um eins nach unten verschieben. XS2 wäre ein gutes S wenn es minimal länger würde. S1 wäre ein gutes M. Dann bräuchte es halt noch ein "richtiges" XS  das wahrscheinlich für Leute um oder unter 1,60 gerne noch etwas kleiner ausfallen dürfte als XS1 und wahrscheinlich dazu im Federweg begrenzt werden müsste.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Witzig. Gar nicht so viel zur ersten Runde verändert, aber plötzlich ganz schön Änderungswünsche.



nein nicht plötzlich. Ich schreib hier in Endlosschleife immer dasselbe seit der Vorphase der ersten Runde


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was vergessen?


Öhm... am Ende der Abstimmungen nochmals mit dem Produktmanagement reden, ob die LR- Grösse wieder an den Trend angepasst wird  -> Megavalanche &


foreigner schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Fand ich aber sehr interessant. Kona bringt 2015 neues Enduro: Process 167. Auf 26" !



Kleine Grössen: Sitzrohr kürzer, Steuerrohr kürzer, Reach kürzer, Tretlager hoch (XS-S2 sind zu gross!)
Mittlere Grössen: Reach kürzer, Tretlager hoch
Grosse Grössen: Sitzrohr minimal länger, Reach minimal kürzer, Tretlager hoch


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

Wie viel kürzer soll es denn werden?


----------



## knogi (15. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Man könnte eigentlich getrost die Größen um eins nach unten verschieben. XS2 wäre ein gutes S wenn es minimal länger würde. S1 wäre ein gutes M. Dann bräuchte es halt noch ein "richtiges" XS  das wahrscheinlich für Leute um oder unter 1,60 gerne noch etwas kleiner ausfallen dürfte als XS1 und wahrscheinlich dazu im Federweg begrenzt werden müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2014)

Na das ist ja ne breite Auswahl an Größen - rechnet sich das denn noch?


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ne breite Auswahl an Größen - rechnet sich das denn noch?



Die werden ja durch die Abstimmung reduziert.


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel kürzer soll es denn werden?


Durch die Bank? Hmm... Sitzrohr -5-10 mm, Reach -10-15 mm, Steuerrohr -5-10mm, Tretlager + 5 mm


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel kürzer soll es denn werden?


Hast Du den ganzen Text zum MV gelesen? Georges hat wohl kaum gewonnen, weil er einen Vorteil aus dem Grundprinzip 26"Fahrwerk /26"Laufräder gezogen hat, der einzige Grund war, dass sich die lüdden Räder in den 650b Gabel /Rahmen länger gedreht haben. Wir stimmen aber hier kein Matschbike ab.... Ich habe mir aber auch das Podium von Bad Wildbad angeschaut-> 100% 650B!


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hast Du den ganzen Text zum MV gelesen? Georges hat wohl kaum gewonnen, weil er einen Vorteil aus dem Grundprinzip 26"Fahrwerk /26"Laufräder gezogen hat, der einzige Grund war, dass sich die lüdden Räder in den 650b Gabel /Rahmen länger gedreht haben. Wir stimmen aber hier kein Matschbike ab.... Ich habe mir aber auch das Podium von Bad Wildbad angeschaut-> 100% 650B!


Freiraum für die 26er LR/Reifen schaffen wird der neue Trend.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Juli 2014)

dann wird der Stack aber zu hoch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (15. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin,

ausgehend von den Geometrien meiner aktuellen Räder und der
Zielsetzung dieses Rades, so wie ich die verstehe, würde ich im
Moment zwischen XS2 und S1 wählen. Bei 170/78.

Das stellt mich vor die Wahl einer "guten Ausstattung" mit 650b Rädern
oder einer "Anfängerausstattung" mit 26" Rädern und einem auf leichte
Fahrer/innen angepassten Fahrwerk.

Beides keine Optionen die "kauf mich" rufen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

Tretlager und Lenkwinkel sind in der Entscheidung zum Glück durch.

Und wenn Überhaupt was am Tretlager zu drehen ist, dann ist das runter, ist doch klar!


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

Wolltest du wirklich mich zitieren @suburb-bicycles ?


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

Ärger mich nich, @foreigner . Das mit dem behämmert tiefen Tretlagertrend... grrr
Die fahren wohl alle auf Forstwegen hoch, wo keine Bäume, Äste, Wurzeln und Felsen im Weg sind.
Wobei ich eigentlich auch Trails und echtes Gelände bergauf fahren möchte, nicht nur runter.


----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

Wir lassen einfach abstimmen, und zwar über das:





Ganz ehrlich: Ich glaub ein bisschen Flexibilität dürfen wir auch erwarten, bspw. das jemand nicht das fährt, wo die Rahmengröße draufsteht, die er bisher gefahren ist. 

Wenn sich heir wirklich genügend Interessenten für das vollwertig ausgestattete XS finden, wird unser Kollege Tegtmeier glaube ich der letzte sein, der da widersteht.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hast Du den ganzen Text zum MV gelesen? Georges hat wohl kaum gewonnen, weil er einen Vorteil aus dem Grundprinzip 26"Fahrwerk /26"Laufräder gezogen hat, der einzige Grund war, dass sich die lüdden Räder in den 650b Gabel /Rahmen länger gedreht haben. Wir stimmen aber hier kein Matschbike ab.... Ich habe mir aber auch das Podium von Bad Wildbad angeschaut-> 100% 650B!



Wir bauen ja auch kein DH-bike. Im DH macht 650b nämlich Sinn. An einem Rad, das möglichst viel Spass im Trail machen soll, ist kleiner besser.
Aber lassen wir lieber die Laufraddiskussion. Kommt nichts bei raus.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2014)

Konkreter Vorschlag, was ich persönlich für eine gute Trailbike-Geometrie halten würde:
XS mit 26'' (und evtl reduziertem Federweg zwecks Bauraum) für Menschen um oder unter 1,60 m: 350mm Sitzrohr, 370-380mm Reach, 550mm Stack, 90mm Steuerrohr, 73° SW
S mit 26'' (wegen Bauraum) für Menschen um die 1,70 m: 370mm Sitzrohr, 400-410mm Reach, 570mm Stack, 100mm Steuerrohr (ZS Steuersatz), 73,5° SW
M mit 27,5'' für Menschen um die 1,75-1,80 m: 410mm Sitzrohr, 420-430mm Reach, 590mm Stack, 110mm Steuerrohr (ZS oder EC Steuersatz), 73,5° SW
für alle größeren Größen halte ich mich zurück 

Alle Angaben natürlich +-, müsste man mal genau durchrechnen was da möglich wäre.


----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ärger mich nich, @foreigner . Das mit dem behämmert tiefen Tretlagertrend... grrr
> Die fahren wohl alle auf Forstwegen hoch, wo keine Bäume, Äste, Wurzeln und Felsen im Weg sind.
> Wobei ich eigentlich auch Trails und echtes Gelände bergauf fahren möchte, nicht nur runter.



Digger, gibt hier gefühlt ebenso viele, die das Tretlager "viel zu hoch" finden. Sagt mir: Genau richtig! Eventuell kannst Du ja 650b+ verbauen?


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ärger mich nich, @foreigner . Das mit dem behämmert tiefen Tretlagertrend... grrr
> Die fahren wohl alle auf Forstwegen hoch, wo keine Bäume, Äste, Wurzeln und Felsen im Weg sind.
> Wobei ich eigentlich auch Trails und echtes Gelände bergauf fahren möchte, nicht nur runter.



Ne, da sind ganz viele Äste Steine und Wurzeln, nur wird mit tiefen Tretlager da nicht mehr drüber gefahren, sondern so schnell drüber geflogen, dass es nicht relevant ist. Geht aber nur mit tiefem Tretlager.


----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Konkreter Vorschlag, was ich persönlich für eine gute Trailbike-Geometrie halten würde:
> XS mit 26'' (und evtl reduziertem Federweg zwecks Bauraum) für Menschen um oder unter 1,60 m: 350mm Sitzrohr, 370-380mm Reach, 550mm Stack, 90mm Steuerrohr, 73° SW
> S mit 26'' (wegen Bauraum) für Menschen um die 1,70 m: 370mm Sitzrohr, 400-410mm Reach, 570mm Stack, 100mm Steuerrohr (ZS Steuersatz), 73,5° SW
> M mit 27,5'' für Menschen um die 1,75-1,80 m: 410mm Sitzrohr, 420-430mm Reach, 590mm Stack, 110mm Steuerrohr (ZS oder EC Steuersatz), 73,5° SW
> ...




hoho, da kriegst Du aber von den M Menschen Gegenwind, weil 410 mm Sitzrohr? "Das reicht ja im Leben nicht!" "Und schon gar nicht mit dem Reach"

Ein Bike für Menschen um oder unter 160? In Deutschland sind 5% der Frauen unter 157.

Ich gebe Dir ein Stück weit recht. Wenn wir XS schon als Jugend-Bike denken, dann kann das auch richtig flach werden, machen wir 360. Und dann kriegt S von mir aus 400 mm Sitzrohr. Kleiner und es wird zum Nischenprodukt, ich denke das passt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Digger, gibt hier gefühlt ebenso viele, die das Tretlager "viel zu hoch" finden. Sagt mir: Genau richtig! Eventuell kannst Du ja 650b+ verbauen?



Ne, nuts. Alles gut. Wollte damit eher sagen, Tretlager darf gerne bleiben wo es ist. Finde es ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir lassen einfach abstimmen, und zwar über das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich in Ordnung. 
Einmal M1.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Witzig. Gar nicht so viel zur ersten Runde verändert, aber plötzlich ganz schön Änderungswünsche.
> 
> Ich mache also:
> 
> ...




Also für die L Größen könnte es jetzt zur Abstimmung gehen 

Die Änderungen bei den ganz kleinen größen kann ich, nach dem ganzen geschreibsel, auch net voll nachvollziehen 

G.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> hoho, da kriegst Du aber von den M Menschen Gegenwind, weil 410 mm Sitzrohr? "Das reicht ja im Leben nicht!" "Und schon gar nicht mit dem Reach"
> 
> Ein Bike für Menschen um oder unter 160? In Deutschland sind 5% der Frauen unter 157.



M finde ich unwichtig, wenn ihr das S so baut würde mir das schon reichen 
Aber leider entwickelt es sich mit jeder neuen Geo für mich weiter weg. Ist mittlerweile so richtig schön konventionell geworden  Bei der alten Geo hätte ich mit XS leben können. Jetzt kann ich weder mit S noch mit XS gut leben (XS ist jetzt zu kurz, S immer noch zu hoch). Genau das Problem hab ich bei den meisten Rahmen auf dem Markt, und es scheint sich nicht zu ändern. Was ich gerne gehabt hätte, wäre was richtig schön tiefes, wo ich einen richtig schön kurzen Vorbau anbauen könnte und damit spielen gehen könnte.

Hiermit bin ich endgültig raus, ich stimme auch nicht mehr ab. Wofür denn? XS geht nicht und S auch nicht. Schade.

"um oder unter 160": ihr hattet immer davon geschrieben, dass es auch ein "Jugendbike" und "Einsteigerbike" werden sollte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass gerade auch Einsteiger mit 1,60-1,65+ Körpergröße das kaufen würden, weil sie sich auf einem kleineren Rad mit aufrechterer Position wohler fühlen. Hört/liest man hier und im Ladies Only immer wieder, auch wenn's mir persönlich nicht zusagen würden.


----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2014)

L1 beim Reach noch 4-5mm runter nehmen und dafür die Streben in Richtung 430mm - Radstand passt .

Bitte dieses Mal vor Abstimmung das Thema "425 horizontal -> was bedeutet das effektiv" berücksichtigen ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir lassen einfach abstimmen, und zwar über das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es macht mir eine Entscheidung auf jeden Fall leichter als beim ersten Mal, wobei ich dann L wahrscheinlich doch mal Probe fahren würde um mich bestätigt zu fühlen


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Digger, gibt hier gefühlt ebenso viele, die das Tretlager "viel zu hoch" finden. Sagt mir: Genau richtig! Eventuell kannst Du ja 650b+ verbauen?



27,5 existiert für mich nicht. Wenn ich wieder Kohle für n ordentliches Bike habe, gibt's diese Randerscheinung nicht mehr. Ausgenommen DH und Riesen um +- 2 Metern ohne Vertambitionen.

650b+ in nem S- Rahmen geht doch auch nicht, da Bauraum fehlt! Das ist ja die Krux an den Riesenrädern. Sogar bei mickrigen 130 mm Federweg...

Ich meinte das XS... das kann ich tatsächlich noch so fahren mit langer Stütze und 60 mm Vorbau, komme ÜBERALL runter und kann mit 30 mm Vorbau hüpfen, springen und selbst Drehungen üben. BMX all terra quasi!


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

Eins noch zu den S und XS Geschichten. Ist nicht meine Größe. Aber ich finde, es macht keinen Sinn, so kurze Sitzrohre zu bauen, dass man den Sattel so weit herunter eh nicht versenken kann, weil sonst beim durchfedern der Sattel an den Reifen kommt. Ich weiß nicht wo das ist, aber das sollte man vielleicht mal grob checken, bevor man hier größen baut, die gar keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir lassen einfach abstimmen, und zwar über das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht doch! das man immer erst meckern muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> L1 beim Reach noch 4-5mm runter nehmen und dafür die Streben in Richtung 430mm - Radstand passt .
> 
> Bitte dieses Mal vor Abstimmung das Thema "425 horizontal -> was bedeutet das effektiv" berücksichtigen ...



Das bedeutet genau 0,47 mm und liegt damit unter den Toleranzen. Sorry, wenn ich da falsche Hoffnungen gemacht habe


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Vorschlag würde ich M2 wählen. M1 wäre mir deutlich zu kurz. Da bei der ersten Abstimmung der Trend schon deutlich zur "Race"-Variante ging hoffe ich mal, dass wieder die längere Variante gewählt wird. Bei 420 mm Reach müsste ich einen 60er Vorbau wählen *würg*.


----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2014)

Na gut, dann müssen wir die restlichen 4,53mm regulär anpassen ;-).


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ne, da sind ganz viele Äste Steine und Wurzeln, nur wird mit tiefen Tretlager da nicht mehr drüber gefahren, sondern so schnell drüber geflogen, dass es nicht relevant ist. Geht aber nur mit tiefem Tretlager.


ha ha... dann flieg mal Bergauf drüber


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorschlag würde ich M2 wählen. M1 wäre mir deutlich zu kurz. Da bei der ersten Abstimmung der Trend schon deutlich zur "Race"-Variante ging hoffe ich mal, dass wieder die längere Variante gewählt wird. Bei 420 mm Reach müsste ich einen 60er Vorbau wählen *würg*.


60mm Vorbau. Unfahrbar! 
Ne, im Ernst, ich würde M1 mit einem 60mm Vorbau (wobei mit ein 50er da völlig reicht) einem M2 mit 40mm Vorbau vorziehen und das obwohl ich ein deutlich begab orientierter Fahrer bin. Ich bin übrigens einer der bösen "M Race auf M1 Wechsler". Hoffe es gibt da noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> ha ha... dann flieg mal Bergauf drüber


Beim Wandern muss ich auch schauen wo ich hin trete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

> Hoffe es gibt da noch deutlich mehr.



Ja ich, aber bei L 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Beim Wandern muss ich auch schauen wo ich hin trete.



Beim Wandern kann ich meine Beine aber dann höher heben, wenns höher wird 

G.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Beim Wandern kann ich meine Beine aber dann höher heben, wenns höher wird
> 
> G.


Wenn´s so hoch wird, dann wird halt mal wieder die gute alte Trial-Erfahrung ausgepackt.


----------



## Scili (15. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn´s so hoch wird, dann wird halt mal wieder die gute alte Trial-Erfahrung ausgepackt.


Mit dem Reach?  Das ist dann Joga oder Kama Sutra oder einfach Bodenturnen, aber nicht mehr Trial 

Wir lassen uns hinabgleiten, gehen in die Brücke... und rhythmisch auf und ab bewegen...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn´s so hoch wird, dann wird halt mal wieder die gute alte Trial-Erfahrung ausgepackt.



Stimmt deswegen fahren wir ja noch die 50er Vorbauten. Die gelten ja schon als lang 

So, jetzt die XS Rahmen noch anpassen und dann endlich abstimmen... 

G.


----------



## hnx (15. Juli 2014)

183/87 und sowohl mit L1 und L2 zufrieden.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

nimm L1 und stimm ab!


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 180/86cm


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> 183/87 und sowohl mit L1 und L2 zufrieden.



Maximal L1....für meine Vorstellung würd ich dir auch eher zu einer M Größe raten 

G.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Juli 2014)

Glueckwunsch zur 26"-Entscheidung! Das wird den 26"-stirbt-aus-Thread auf Jahre beleben  
Ich hoffe ihr klebt keinen Donald-Sticker auf's XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (18. Juli 2014)

Hach, wär ich nur einen Kopf kleiner (nicht kürzer) ; )


----------

